# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  "Journey to the Darkside" a gear virgins tale

## majorpecs

Well for those of you who have seen me around AR you know that I have been a member of this site for a few months researching and asking questions. After much help from some great mods and members: pheedno, symantech, bigal, bouncer, jarrett, juicejunkie, cycleon and some others I have written my cycle, purchased my gear and accessories and am ready to go. 

I am going to start my cycle the first Monday in November which will be the 4th. The butterflies are already fluttering and I still have almost two weeks to go. But anyway, for those who haven't seen it yet, here is my cycle:
Weeks 1-12 QV EQ 400mg per week Mon, Thurs 200mg
Weeks 1-13 Schering Testoviron 500mg per week Mon, Thurs 250mg
Weeks 11-15 Zambon Winny 50mg eod 
Weeks 13-15 Unipharma T3: 21 day cycle (too long to post details)
Spiropent Clen weeks 11-12, 15-16: (too long to post details)
Clomid: Start 2 days after last Winny shot:
300mg day 1 (6 pills)
100mg next ten days (2 pillls/day)
50mg last ten days (1 pill/day)
Nolvadex on hand in case the gyno decides to rear it's ugly face.

Supps:
Milk Thistle: 1000mg ed starting week 13
Beta Sitosterol (active ingredient in Saw Palmetto for prostrate health) 300mg ed
Multivitamins ed
Natrol Flexanew ed

This cycle is designed to help me bulk up for the first 10 weeks, then try and cut down bodyfat the last 6 weeks and through clomid therapy. I want to add about 15-20 quality pounds and drop my bodyfat a few points on this cycle. I will post pics and all stats before I start and then update the pics at least 2 or 3 times during the cycle.

----------


## majorpecs

Here is what my diet will look like during my cycle, hell, pretty much all the time this is what my diet has looked like:

Average Day:

workout 5-6am
6am postworkout shake and bagel
9am 1 6oz can of tuna, 2 cups oatmeal
12pm 1 6oz chicken breast, 2 cups veggies, 2 cups brown rice
3pm 2 6oz cans of tuna
4:30-5:30pm cardio, abs
5:30pm protein shake, 1 tbspoon peanut butter
8:30pm protein shake slow release protein for nighttime

I am working on jacking the calories and stuff up for during the first ten weeks of my cycle in order to put on some size, I just want to keep it really clean in order not to put on too much bodyfat as I tend to gain that pretty easily. I average about 250 grams of protein a day. I usually schedule a cheat meal on Sundays and get rid of all the craving s that I build up during the week.

If anyone sees any areas I can improve please feel free to let me know, I am always open for peoples opinions.

----------


## Pheedno

Looks excellent bro. Your starting 1 day before my B-day.

Good call on a gradual increase in the calories. The first three weeks before the juice starts flowing can be spent manipulating your metabolism for that increase in cals. as the cycle progresses.

I would also add some supps for joints. The increase in strength and mass will put some strain on them. I use a Glucosamine/Chondritis pill and MSM powder. If you start these when the cycle starts, they'll start working right about the time the juice starts flowing.

You've done an excellent job on research and preparation. This cycle will do good for you

----------


## majorpecs

Here is a breakdown of a typical weeks workout:

Monday: Chest/Calves
AM Workout
Pyramid Bench Press:
12x135, 10x190, 8x230, 6x260, 4x295, 2x315
3x12 Incline: 70lb db, 80 lb db, 90lb db
3x12 Decline: 185, 205, 225
4x12 Pec Dec Flies: 80lb
3x15 Incline Flies: 35lb
PM Workout
4x20 Calf Press: 650lbs
2x Superset Donkey Raises + Standing Calf Raises
ABS: 100reps
Cardio: 20 minute high intensity

Tuesday: Biceps/Forearms
AM Workout
3x12 Standing Cam. Bar Curls: 110lbs
3x12 1 Arm Preacher curls: 35lb db
3x12 Reverse Curls: 65lbs cam. bar 
3x12 Straight Bar Halves: 75lbs
PM Workout
4x20 Forearm Curls: 75lb db
4x20 Standing Forearm Curl: 135lb 
ABS: 100 reps
Cardio: 20 minute high intensity

Wednesday: Legs/Traps
Pyramid Squats:
20x135, 12x225, 10x275, 8x315, 6x365, 4x385, 2x405
3x12 Leg Extensions: 315lbs
3x12 Leg Press: 650lbs 
3x12 Leg Curls: 140lbs
PM Workout
Pyramid Shrugs:
12x225, 10x315, 8x365, 6x385, 4x405, 2x415
ABS: 100 reps
Cardio: 20 minutes (if i can walk)

Thursday: Back
AM Workout
3x12 Bent Rows: 215lbs
3x12 Flex Lat Machine: 230lbs
3x12 1 Arm Rows: 110lb db
3x12 T-Bar: 135lbs
3x12 Rear Delts: 30lb db
3x12 Deadlifts: 335lbs
PM Workout
ABS: 100 Reps
Cardio: 20 minutes high intensity

Friday: Triceps/Shoulders
AM Workout
3x12 Close Grip Bench Press: 225lbs
3x12 Skull Crushers: 110 cam. bar
3x12 2 Hand Overhead press: 125lb db
3xBurn Out Rope Pulldown: 80lbs
PM Workout
4x12 Smith Machine Military Press: 155lbs
3x12 Standing High Rows: 115
3x12 Lateral Raises: 30lb db
3x12 Arnold Presses: 40lb db
ABS: 100 reps
Cardio: 20 minutes high intensity

Saturday:
Any workouts I missed during the week.
Cardio: 20 minutes high intensity
ABS: 100 reps

Feel free to give your opinions or tips and suggestions.

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks Pheedno...and the Natrol Flexanew is a Glucosamine/Chondroitin supp that I bought just for that purpose. I don't want to start throwing on size and strength and then blowing out a tendon or joint.

----------


## Pheedno

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> * Flexanew .*



My bad, I thought that said Flaxanew instead of Flexanew.


Your training split looks killer. It should get you sore to say the least. Try tossing in some drop sets mid-way through for a good shock. That helped my strength out a lot.

----------


## majorpecs

Yeah, I have been on that split for the last 8 months and it has done wonders. I do substitute out different excercises every other week but always do the base lifts, ie SQUATS, DEADS, MILITARY, and BENCH!!!!! I will do several shock workouts during the cycle to shake things up...I am getting so pumped up man that I started my diary two weeks away from my cycle....I will try to keep everyone entertained until then.

----------


## majorpecs

Height: 6'
Weight: 220
Bodyfat: I have no idea, guess about 13-18%
Waist: 36"
Arms: 16.5
Calves: 17
Thighs: 25
Forearm: 13.5
Chest: 46

----------


## majorpecs

some previous pre-cycle pics that I posted when I joined the board....

http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...threadid=30967

----------


## jarrett

my boy majorpecs is gunna be losing his V wings in Nov Im so proud :Cry:  BRO YOUR GUNNA GET JACKED!!!
put my ass on the scale today 5th week up 14 pounds.

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Chest: ??
> 
> How do you measure your chest?*


Cloth tape around the circumference of your chest, at nipple level. Flare lats and flex pecs for bigger measurement.  :Smilie: 

--dnb

----------


## majorpecs

thanks David...i edited my measurements post...

----------


## majorpecs

Jarrett...you are my inspiration little man....well middle sized man now that you've gained 14lbs.....WORK ON THOSE FKN LEGS!!

 :Devil Grin:

----------


## GenX

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Here is what my diet will look like during my cycle, hell, pretty much all the time this is what my diet has looked like:
> 
> Average Day:
> 
> workout 5-6am
> 6am postworkout shake and bagel
> 9am 1 6oz can of tuna, 2 cups oatmeal
> 12pm 1 6oz chicken breast, 2 cups veggies, 2 cups brown rice
> ...


Since you are trying to Bulk I would throw in more carbs after each workout (AM/PM). They are the most important meals of the day and with the split routine you should have no problem putting on size. 

For post workout carbs a cheap solution is Dextrose sugar, can buy it from a bulk store for a cheap price.

Also think about adding some ALA its great in getting carbs to muscles.

Good Luck and keep us posted!!!!!!!

GenX

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks GENX..I will take your suggestion and see what happens. I will def keep my journal updated at least 4 times a week.

----------


## jarrett

my calves are looking good baby!! now my quads could use some work since im injecting in my quads

----------


## jarrett

bump!!

----------


## majorpecs

12 Days and counting......new pre-cycle pics and stats will be coming before I start, I am also going to try and get to the doctor before I start to get my bloodwork done also. Stay tuned bros!

----------


## trimunex

Hey Bro.. looks like you've prepared and researched the way it is supposed to be done. Hopefully, all the newbies who check out this thread will see the advantages of that.

Needless to say, everything looks good and I'm sure you'll get what you want out of this cycle.. B/C it all comes from what you put into it.

Can't wait to check out your progress, and I know you already know this but, Eat BIG - Lift BIG - Sleep BIG .. and you might just GET BIG!  :Rambo: 
Good Luck on the journey into the darkside!

9

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks Trimunex, that is exactly the reason I am going to do this diary as detailed as possible. So that any newbies reading it can learn from my first ever gear experience, and hopefully it may help someone out. I know that I thouroughly enjoy reading about others experiences and will try to make mine as detailed as possible.

EAT BIG, LIFT BIG, GET HUGE!!

----------


## jarrett

call me majorpec's!!

----------


## majorpecs

damn....11 more days fellas.....tonight I am going to start practicing my first injection.....maybe by the time the 4th gets here, I won't be a big pussy about it!!

----------


## majorpecs

7 days and counting.......damn, how many of you were nervous before your first injection?

----------


## Pheedno

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *7 days and counting.......damn, how many of you were nervous before your first injection?*


I was all the way up untill the needle went in. It was exhillirating and fun though once I actually poked myself. You get a high of the injects alone, and the high you get just makes it that much more fun to completey wreck yourself in the gym. I havn't had an inject in a week and a day and I miss them sunsabitches. I already cant wait untill my next cycle at the end of Jan. 
Your gonna have so much fun bro. It's just wonderful.

----------


## trimunex

Don't worry about it Bro. Everyone gets nervous before the 1st inject; but after you've lost your virginity, you'll never look back.

9

----------


## YZFR6

I was nervous as hell when I did it. My hands didnt stop shaking for about 1/2 hour afterwords. I tried to make a protein shake and spilled the powder everywhere. By my second shot it was no problem anymore.

----------


## seniormateus

Whats up major? Going for the your first plunge. It got me really nervous at first but I actually was pretty damn proud of myself after I did it. It does take balls to do and it'll put a little pep in your step. I just found your thread bro, so I'll be checking up on you to see how things are going for ya. You are getting ready to grow like a weed! If you come down to Galveston to hit some bull reds, let me know. BTW, good well planned out cycle and documentation.

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks Bros.....I will do my best to keep a very detailed journal!

6 more days....

----------


## majorpecs

oh my god.....3 more days.......i feel like a little kid a christmas time again!!

----------


## Iron horse

2 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im excited  :Big Grin:

----------


## majorpecs

Here are some pics taken today....by my wife....TOMMOROW I take the step to the dark side.....I will update pics and keep as detailed a journal as possible...Wish me LUCK!!

----------


## majorpecs

another...

----------


## majorpecs

one more...how in the hell do i put them in the same post?? can i??

----------


## trimunex

Good base to start with Bro .. Good luck with the cycle, and keep us posted.

9

----------


## seniormateus

Lookin good Major! Let the drumroll begin..........

----------


## BigGreen

Okay, i've been waiting for this to start like those geeks who camped out for Lord of the Ring advanced tickets (sorry if any one on this board did  :Smilie: ). So, how'd the first day go?

----------


## Aragorn

What's wrong with Lord of the Rings?

<----------

Aragorn

----------


## BigGreen

Nothing...I love Lord of the Rings. Bought the first DVD and will probably buy the special edition when it comes out...own the PS2 game (fellowship) and will be buying the second game (which is already out) as soon as i see the movie, which I WILL see the first day it is released. HOWEVER, I really think that camping out for advanced tickets a month in advance is slightly geeky and uncalled for.

----------


## Aragorn

> _Originally posted by BigGreen_ 
> *Nothing...I love Lord of the Rings. Bought the first DVD and will probably buy the special edition when it comes out...own the PS2 game (fellowship) and will be buying the second game (which is already out) as soon as i see the movie, which I WILL see the first day it is released. HOWEVER, I really think that camping out for advanced tickets a month in advance is slightly geeky and uncalled for.*


Well I won't be saving you a spot next to me then when we start setting up our sleeping bags hhhmmppphhhh!  :Big Grin: 

Aragorn

----------


## majorpecs

AWESOME!!!! I sat there in my office (home) while reading up the posts and threads about loading my syringe and all the little tips you bros put out there. Armed with my cotton balls and alcohol, I proceeded to clean the spot on my quad where spotinjections told me to....loaded the syringe with 1cc of Testoviron and 1cc of Equipose, which by the way is a way longer process than I thought it would be. It took me about 5 minutes to psych myself up, I stuck the tip of the needle to my leg and it went it..FUCK IT..I kept pushing, hearing the sound of the needle ripping through the muscle kinda freaked me out..maybe I just felt it and thought I heard it.....but I got the 23g 1.5" pin in with a few mm left out, I aspirated, and whammo.....pushed the oil into my leg!!!!! I FELT ABSOLUTELY NO PAIN....and today the morning after, I can't even tell where I gave myself the shot!! I AM SO PUMPED GUYS! I suppose I won't have any stat changes for a few weeks but I will detail as much as I can!

Weight this morning at the gym was 219.25....keep in mind my bodyfat is a little high, so I will be going by look and not neccesarily weight gain as I am going to try to keep my diet MEGA clean and put on nothing but quality weight while maybe dropping some bodyfat!!

Workout today was Chest/Forearms...obviously no changes as of yet...but just wait!!!

Cardio after work today, 20 minutes high intensity on the treadmill and some abs.

----------


## Pheedno

Crossed over to the dark side bro. Congratulations! A couple of weeks and shit will get really good.

----------


## jarrett

I wanna let ya'll boys now taht those pic's dont justify how large and in charge my big man majorpec's really is, horrible lighting bro!!! but anyways its good to be back on here again.. i'm looking forward to seeing how crazy you really end up looking.. and about the quad shots yeah there tuffer for me to do a little bit harder to push through. I personally dont like glute shots reason being casue i cant sit on my ass the next day (t400) bicpets are great though i love teh crazy pump feeling i get from them!! ANYWAYS BIG MAN GIVE ME A CALL SOMETIME YOU OWE ME LUNCH!!

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *.....but I got the 23g 1.5" pin in with a few mm left out, I aspirated, and whammo.....pushed the oil into my leg!!!!! I FELT ABSOLUTELY NO PAIN....and today the morning after, I can't even tell where I gave myself the shot!! I AM SO PUMPED GUYS!*


Now for your next trick, how 'bout a glute shot? Those are even more fun than quads, in my opinion.

--dnb

----------


## jarrett

nah im gunna be ther first person to take his virginity " im gunna put it in hit butt"!!!!! i'll see that prety little ass thursday!!!

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by jarrett_ 
> *nah im gunna be ther first person to take his virginity " im gunna put it in hit butt"!!!!! i'll see that prety little ass thursday!!!*


But he's gotta learn to do it for himself sometime, it's FUN!

--dnb

----------


## seniormateus

I like the buddy system! Call me a pussy but hey it I've lost the grip of a syringe and it started wiggling around and blood started squirting everywhere. I actually grabbed hold of it and injected my test. I then started sweating my ass off and went to the bathroom and puked. Now I can take em while I'm smokin a joint. Its not the pins that scare me but the 17a orals. This was my first shot about six years ago when I was nineteen. I can stick myself but I would rather get stuck...haha that didn't sound right. Being your first cycle, you'll be happy that jarrett is poking you...haha it's really not as bad as we think it is before we go in for the plunge. My experience is true but I hope it made you laugh. Do the sammy sosa homerun double heart tap, kiss, and throw up the peace sign for all your fans. Be a marine and go in for the kill soldier.

----------


## majorpecs

You guys rock!!! I figured I could handle my own thigh shots, and delt/bi's..but the glutes I just cannot reach on my own good enough to be comfortable.....if my wife chickens out then it will be Jarrett seeing my ass....fuck...that little bastard got a shitload of test in his system, he better NOT get any ideas while looking at it either!

Oh yeah...back on track to the Journal: 

Day 3 I don't have much to report other than I feel a slightly dull pain (barely noticable) in my left quad from the first injection. If this is as bad as it gets then I am in for a smooth ride!! I worked out Back last night with Jarrett (had to show littleman what's up!) This morning was a light shoulder workout with some cardio thrown in. Weight was the same at 219.25. Tommorow is my next shot and I am actually looking forward to it.....uh oh...I think I know where JUICEJUNKIE got his name from.... :LOL:

----------


## jarrett

little man huh... dont need to be making excuses why you were jerking on the 328lb rows lol hahaha dont worry big man you got me on the free weights and the legs!!..

----------


## Pheedno

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *
> Tommorow is my next shot and I am actually looking forward to it.....uh oh...I think I know where JUICEJUNKIE got his name from....*


They get to be fun as hell.
Like Pete once said.....Sit on the couch and jab yourself in the bicep while watching a movie....It's better than popcorn.

Damn it Pecs, I'm jealous, I have three months before my next cycle.

----------


## majorpecs

I have decided to run mine through for 15 weeks...so I will be finishing up by then.....hehehehe..I will post my gains and give you a goal Pheedno...!!

----------


## majorpecs

Weight is up 3/4lb....pain in left quad has totally subsided!! This morning was leg day, awesome workout got 405 for 6 clean squats on my last set. Tonight is shot in my right quad..I will update afterwards...thanks everyone for all the encouragement!

----------


## majorpecs

Shit quad injections feel fkn wierd..it's like a dull kind of pain with a few sharp ones in there for good luck i suppose....anyway, tonights inject was not what I had in mind....I mixed 1cc test and 1cc equipose and screwed on a new pin for the shot...well, once i got it in my quad i started injecting and right at about a cc gone, i saw a drop of gear squeeze out from under the pin and drip onto my leg...and then another...I pulled the pin out..cussed the fucker out...then screwed on another pin and proceeded to run into the bathroom and do the last cc into my glute...SON OF A BITCH!! you can't even feel it in your ass, and I started this whole deal in my quad..sheesh....Anyway, I eventually got both cc's injected with two drops down my leg....Has this ever happened to anyone before? Did I squeeze too hard, or did I not screw the pin in good enough?? Hmmm...i will update in the morning about any pain at the injection sites.

----------


## jarrett

i told oyu about the pin exploding on me when i was injecting HSH damn 1 full cc of winnie could make you cry

----------


## majorpecs

Yeah, I guess I was pushing the gear out too hard!! I'm new and still learning the ropes...but at least it wasn't a cc but just a couple drops I wasted. Neither injection site has the least little bit of pain (glute or right guad). I guess using human grade test makes a difference!! 

Weight this morning was at 219.75. Tricep workout this morning. Placebo affect def. kicking in as I felt like superman this morning...or do you think it's the minute presence of prop in the testoviron ??

----------


## dtdionne

Exciting Thread!

----------


## majorpecs

A crazy weekend indeed bros....a bust....I will pick this back up next week on Monday....(no more injects until then anyway...hehehe)

----------


## jarrett

pick me up more on the bust bro.... asap!

----------


## majorpecs

Jarrett...check your pms bro...give me a call when you're back in town, you are not going to be so pleased with what I have to tell you....

I had to move all gear out of my house this weekend, so now I get to drive about 20mins to do my shots...yeah it sucks, but better safe than sorry!! I was going to just throw all my shit away and say fuck it...but damnitt, I've invested too much time and money to do that...so I will just take the extra precautions and see this through to the end. Thanks everyone for the support and encouragement you give. 

Cycle Week 2:
This weekend was interesting bros, and my diet slacked majorly, I ate my ass off.....weight this morning was 225, had an awesome chest workout, again I was stronger, and again I don't know if it's the prop I feel or if it's the placebo affect. Tonight is third inject>1cc testoviron , 1cc of equipose, time to go back to left quad (oh shit!)....I will update tommorow.

----------


## Pheedno

Thats damn shitty what happened bro. At least your guy emailed you with whats up though. Gives some peace of mind to the situation.
I wish him luck in his legal matters.

Sounds as if your cycle is on track though. Keep the progress posts coming.

----------


## jarrett

if need be you can move your gear to my place and i'll give you the shots!!! always loved stabbing people... and yeah bro im not please at all.... we'll talk about this later this week. we can work out today at my gym and talk about our problems instead of over the net..

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks Jarrett...you are okay for a little man!! But the gear is moved and safe...and CLOSE to my house, not out in BFE where you live...can't do the workout today bro...hit me up tommorow and I will have you begging for mercy!!

----------


## jarrett

beggin huh.. lol i moved up to 8 plates on the hammer curl oh oh... watch out now!! 4 plates on t bar. lat pull downs 160 rows are low casue i have a freaking bad back at 140lb.. all im waiting on now is for my fucking arms to grow... damn things look like spaghetti

----------


## majorpecs

WOOHOO...I am getting good at this!! Last night was shot #3, 1cc of Testoviron and 1cc Equipose. Back to left quad tonight, shot went alot smoother this time. The pain is almost pleasurable now.. :Don't know:  

I gotta say that the 50mg of Prop in the Testoviron is kicking in because this morning I worked biceps and DAYUM I got a pump. I almost got scared of it, like the veins were gonna pop out of my arm!! It was SICK!!!! After getting rid of all the bullshit I ate this weekend, my weight is at an even 222.75, which means I am up about 3 pounds in 1 week and 1 day. No pain at all in my quad, BUT for some reason, the right glute where I did 1cc of my last shot is still kind of sore...go figure! The glutes are painless to shoot, but get sore. The quads are a bitch (endearing term) to shoot, but no soreness...hmmmmmmm...

Anyway, workouts and diet are on course, slightly detoured from diet this weekend, but the extra calories I ate can't hurt me tooo bad. I am up to about 4000 calories a day, 375-400g protein, 450-600g carbs a day. 

Question: Do you guys think I'd benefit by getting some prop and doing a shot of that in between my other shots? Because I know it's a short ester and that it is gone after 1 or 2 days....I just don't want to be fucking with the levels in my body by injectiing 50mg of prop twice a week......????if anyone has a theory, let me know......

----------


## majorpecs

Slight pain in left quad from last inject, but hardly noticable. Weight is at 222 today, about 3 pounds up from where I started. 

Pumps weren't as good this morning as yesterday, so I am thinking that I feel the prop the day after I inject and then not as much the 2nd day after. I am tempted to buy some prop to do in between my TESTOVIRON /EQ shots......

4th shot is tommorow night>again, 1cc testoviron, 1cc eq...I CANT WAIT!!!! Right quad here I come!! :Devil Grin:

----------


## majorpecs

SSSSSSSSWWWWWEEEEEETTTT......for those of you newbies that don't know any better..buy 18g for loading up the syringe. That took about 3 seconds per cc, instead of about 3 minutes using a 23 or 25g...

Anyway, shot was in right quad and was absolutely painless, I didn't feel shit!! I don't know if I just hit a sweet spot or what, but that was the best injection I've done yet. I've never had a problem with leakage so that hasn't been an issue.

Right now I have 4cc's of Test and 4cc's of EQ floating around in my system and I do believe I am going to like this stuffff... :Devil Grin:  I honestly am getting slight results already and it's only been two weeks!! I will update weight in the morning at work after I work out! 

Okay...gonna drink my bedtime protein shake, hopefully get in a little homemade cardio... :LOL:  then get my 8 hours of sleep!!

Oh yeah..I am going to a BB show Saturday in my hometown of Houston-my favorite bodybuilder Jay Cutler is guest posing and I may even get to meet some AR bros...I am FKN pumped!!:

----------


## str82hellnback

Hey bro im very interested in seeing your results bro so keep it up we're all pulling for you

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by st82hellnbak_ 
> *Hey bro im very interested in seeing your results bro so keep it up we're all pulling for you*


Thanks str8tohellnback!! I appreciate the feedback and will continue to update my journal through the entire 18 weeks of my cycle including the clomid therapy.

This morning was my back workout and I set a new personal record on deadlifts. I usually do 2x6-8 of 350, well this morning when I got to deadlifts I was feeling unusually strong so I slapped 4 plates on each side and got in 2x8 of 405!! 

Weight is holding steady at 221 right now, but I believe I am losing a little bit of bodyfat regardless of how much I am eating....maybe I am just seeing things!! Anyway, everything is going great and I can't wait to see what the next week brings.

----------


## str82hellnback

Week four is always the breakthrough week, just wait bro you gonna swell up nicely

----------


## fast

Good luck bro

----------


## ripsid

Major, I tell you what man, I've been sitting here researching and working and finding out what I want to do and scared and stoked and excited about doing my 1st cycle. Well, following your diary is helping. I'm cycling vicariously through you, only I'm not seeing shit for results!  :LOL:  Like you are! Keep the posts coming! And get f*ck'n huge bro! 
Oh yeah, how did you tell your spousel unit you wanted to do a cycle? And how did you talk her into stick'n you in the arse? I know you're doing the stick'n, but just to get to say ok has got to be hard. Let me know. GOOD LUCK BRO, AND KICK SOME F'N ASS!!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by ripsid_ 
> *
> Oh yeah, how did you tell your spousel unit you wanted to do a cycle? And how did you talk her into stick'n you in the arse? I know you're doing the stick'n, but just to get to say ok has got to be hard. Let me know.*


Hey rip...love that post bro!!

I've been into bodybuilding/weightlifting ever since I've known my wife and she was always against steroids . Basically, about 1 year ago I told her that I was going to do it. She freaked then calmed down, asked a bunch of questions which I answered, and then said the most wonderful words I coulda heard..."baby, I love you, if this will make you happy, and you promise to be careful, then go ahead........BUT, whatever you spend on that stuff, you have to let me spend on whatever I want.. :Cry:  "..guess I can't get the best of both worlds...heheheh

----------


## majorpecs

Good morning everyone. Update on my cycle. Last night was my 5th injection, 1cc Testoviron 1cc Equipose in left quad, and it was absolutely painless. Strength is def. going up and the pumps I got this morning in my bicep workout were off the hook! My bi's were throbbing......weight is up another pound to 223, yeah 5 pounds in the first two weeks, I am not expecting anything signifigant until weeks 4/5!!! 

Saturday night I went to a local bodybuilding show and Jay Cutler was the guest poser. For those of you who have never met or seen this guy in person, I say make the effort if he is ever in your town. I have a signed picture on my desk and the inspiration I get from that plus watching the guys compete has driven my intensity level through the roof! When you guys see me in the Flex magazine in a few years, you can all say, HEY I remember when he did his first cycle!! 

So far, the cycle is going awesome. No real sides to speak of besides a minute amount of water retention. The pumps and strength are really kicking in, and I have gained a few pounds......and it's not even really started yet....wooooofknhooo.....next shot is Thursday night.

----------


## majorpecs

Weight is up to 224....slowly getting up there. This morning was my leg workout and I felt a slight soreness in my left quad while doing squats, just enough to remind me what I did Monday. PUMPS are outstanding, my quads felt like fkn balloons this morning, it was awesome! I got in a set of 8 clean reps at 415!!!!!! I am expecting the good shit to start happening within a week or so.

----------


## str82hellnback

com'on bro keep it up you are really inspiring me to order some gear,so do really good on your cycle bro b/c wether I get big or not will be determined with your success. lol. keep it up looking great

----------


## trimunex

Keep it up Bro .. 2 more weeks and shit will really take off.

9

----------


## majorpecs

THANKS guys...your replies do alot towards spiking my motivation and intensity!! I look forward to having some really excellent reports soon....keep posted!!

----------


## Aragorn

Excellent job so far...I agree...keep them coming.

Aragorn

----------


## majorpecs

For you Aragorn...anything!  :Welcome:  

Yesterday I tried something new in my leg training and split my hams out and worked them in a pm workout. I was pretty happy with the results as I was alot fresher in the afternoon so that my hams got a very intense workout!! I was feeling frisky so threw 225 on the bar and did some stiffies...yeah...then my lower back was so fkn tight that I could barely move...but for those of you serious about bodybuilding and you don't already do it, I would suggest training hams seperately from your quads..Yes I know there is some spillover, but this is just my opinion...OH YEAH...weight was up to 225.25!!!!!!!

----------


## Pheedno

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *For you Aragorn...anything!  
> 
> Yesterday I tried something new in my leg training and split my hams out and worked them in a pm workout. I was pretty happy with the results as I was alot fresher in the afternoon so that my hams got a very intense workout!! I was feeling frisky so threw 225 on the bar and did some stiffies...yeah...then my lower back was so fkn tight that I could barely move...but for those of you serious about bodybuilding and you don't already do it, I would suggest training hams seperately from your quads..Yes I know there is some spillover, but this is just my opinion...OH YEAH...weight was up to 225.25!!!!!!!*



Excellent job bro, sounds as everything is right in line.
I'm definately with ya on the seperation of quads and hams.
I started doing that about a month ago after a post by superbeast. The concentration and intensity are far better.

----------


## majorpecs

Last night was my sixth shot, I do believe it's old hat now bros, I didn't even think about it......painless and smooth!!

Weight is up 2 more pounds to 227...I think next week I'm gonna start seeing some good results. I have been getting in some unbelievably incredible workouts and I am loving it!! I feel so much stronger already and am starting to see some def. muscle gains. 

EQ hunger is actually kicking in the last couple days, I have been fkn hungry as hell and have had to eat an extra meal a day to satisfy it!! Vascularity has actually started improving a little also. I have seen a couple veins in my calfs and shoulders that I've NEVER seen before... :Strong Smiley:  

Cycle is still going way better than I could have hoped. Next two weeks I am expecting to start peaking...be prepared for my reports.

----------


## nj_

Results sound killer bro!

Can't wait to see the after pics!

Keep it up!  :Clapping Hands:

----------


## majorpecs

I gotta tell you guys...the gear is kicking in...I noticed it first last night. I put on a tshirt to go up to the bowling alley with my brother, I wear this shirt all the time, and I thought my wife had shrunk it because I could barely pull it down over my arms and shoulders. Then this morning, after an awesome chest workout, I took a shower and pulled on a polo for work and BLAM it too was fkn tight, and I looked HUGE!!! My weight this morning was 232.25!!! Up about 12lbs, but I know about 3 lbs are water and bullshit from this weekend. So I think it begins now.....

----------


## Aragorn

Sounding great bro...

Aragorn

----------


## Pheedno

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *I gotta tell you guys...the gear is kicking in...I noticed it first last night. I put on a tshirt to go up to the bowling alley with my brother, I wear this shirt all the time, and I thought my wife had shrunk it because I could barely pull it down over my arms and shoulders. Then this morning, after an awesome chest workout, I took a shower and pulled on a polo for work and BLAM it too was fkn tight, and I looked HUGE!!! My weight this morning was 232.25!!! Up about 12lbs, but I know about 3 lbs are water and bullshit from this weekend. So I think it begins now.....*



Sounds awesome Pecs, that same thing happened to me to. I have this lucky t-shirt of mine that suddenly shrank during my cycle as well.
4wks in and up 12 Lbs. Shit bro, your going to gain a butt load from this cycle. That EQ will just get better and better as time goes on. Keep it pumpin.

----------


## Carlos_E

Sounds good man. Keep us posted!

----------


## Smalls25

Pecs your pumpin me up brother! Keep kickin ass and gainin the poundage! Impressive!!!!

----------


## MUSCLEMEDIC

Bro reading this thread is like waiting for the next Lord of the rings to come out. Can't wait to see the end result, def will b checkin this post daily. ur getting me all psyched for my next cycle. Keep us posted and good luck, it only gets better from here....MM

----------


## majorpecs

Last night was my seventh shot. I put 1cc Testoviron , and 1cc Equipose into my left quad, once again it was smooth and painless. Nothing like a little bit of practice to make things good. Anyway, on to my update:

This morning was my bicep workout and OMG the pump I experienced was like no other! My arms felt and looked HUGE, I was def getting some looks this morning. I am also getting more vascular, seeing the veins spreading on my shoulders, arms, calves, and thighs. Nothing too major as my bodyfat is at about 15% but I am loving it! I am having so much fun also putting on my shirts and looking like a SWOLE sob...riding in the elevator or sitting in meetings it's a blast watching people trying to check me out without me noticing them..hehehe :LOL:  

All in all, weight is up about 10 quality pounds, size is def improving, I do believe that my bodyfat may even be dropping a slight bit. Strenght is going way up also!! It's getting awesome fellas.....and after this week, I still have 12 weeks left! :Devil Grin:   :Strong Smiley:  

Oh yeah, thanks for your replies, they are an encouragement and source of inspiration. When I first came to this board, I read some diaries and they motivated the hell out of me, and I wish to accomplish the same.

----------


## nutz_gtd

I cant wait to see the results at week 10
Jurassic size

Keep us updated

----------


## majorpecs

Turkey Day......I did my shot in the morning today as I knew I wouldn't be around until late tonight. Weight is still rising a little, but damnitt if I ain't holding water..my wife asked me, "do steroids make your face bigger?" hehehe, when I told her i was holding water she offered me a Midol, has anyone ever taken Midol for water retention? Pumps are outstanding, in fact, my lower back gets so tight that I could barely drive home the other night after doing shrugs :Don't know:  But I can live with discomfort for the size and strength gains I am getting. 

Monday will be the start of week 5..stay tuned bros!!!!

----------


## nutz_gtd

Lets see an updated pic next week
Good job, keep it up

----------


## majorpecs

Hey bros...I bought my wife a 4 megapixel digital camera for christmas and it should be here next week sometime...I will update the pics then...thanks for your interest, it keeps me focused on my goal to become the biggest motherfu$%# I can!!!

Damnitt..I went and had an awesome back workout today. I tried doing my deadlifts before the workout instead of after and I was pleased with my form and strenght on them but my lower back FUCKED me up again....does anyone else have this problem while on cycle? Lower back just locking up and making the rest of the workout living hell!!

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *....does anyone else have this problem while on cycle? Lower back just locking up and making the rest of the workout living hell!!*


I did something to my lower back (probably while doing squats) in the second week of my cycle, and it took weeks to clear up. I had all sorts of cramping problems while I was on d-bol, which all cleared up as soon as I went off the orals. I couldn't walk for more than half a mile before my back got so tight that it felt like a watch spring, tightening with every step.

On the other hand, the injury forced me to improve my squat form.

--dnb

----------


## fast

Sounds great! Keep posting

----------


## anchbb

making awesome gains...can't wait to hear how it all unfolds at the end of your cycle. After reading all the post, I now know that I need to start a cycle soon. You got the drive to become a true freak. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Foxy Sphinx

Been reading ur cycle. Its got me as pumped about mine as ur cycle gets ur muscles pumped!!! Great inspiration, great reading, and love hearing a bro's journal to getting big. Good luck hope the gains stay consistent and that smile never leaves ur face  :Smilie:  

Looking forward for your next reply.

----------


## trimunex

It's good to see the cycle is coming along well. As far as the shirt thing goes, I went through the same thing .. in another 6 weeks and you won't be wearing those tight shirts anymore. It's a good thing Xmas is around the corner, you'll need some new clothes.  :Big Grin:  Can't wait to read more of your progression.

9

----------


## Darko

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Damnitt..I went and had an awesome back workout today. I tried doing my deadlifts before the workout instead of after and I was pleased with my form and strenght on them but my lower back FUCKED me up again....does anyone else have this problem while on cycle? Lower back just locking up and making the rest of the workout living hell!!*


Bro i am just finishing up my first cycle and i had the same thing happen with my lower back. I found not squatting and doing deads in the same week helped a ton, along with in btween sets make sure you sit down and get the pressure off your lower back, strech the heck out of it aand even lay down or roll on an exersise ball if you need too, those few things got me through it.

----------


## ripsid

Major, bro I'm stoked for you! Sounds like your just gaining and gaining and gaining and you still have 12 weeks left? Holy Crap bro! I'm one jealous MOFO! I guess you had one turkey for you and one for the family? I'm just guessing of course. Kick some ass bro! Work hard! 
Like I say I'm cycling vicariously through you!

----------


## majorpecs

Week 5, shot 9 1cc testoviron , 1cc equipose >>left quad

Bros...it is just getting better. I think week 5 is the magic breakthrough week for me. First let me say that the way I do my workouts is to set a weight and shoot for 3 sets of 12 clean reps>then move the weight up. Well yesterday during my chest workout, I hit EVERY single mark and will be moving the weight up in every excercise!!! I felt like superman in the gym and my chest felt the BEST it ever has, it was fkn awesome. And then, there was my bicep workout this morning. All I can say is, HOLY SHIT!!! My biceps got so pumped that I thought they were going to pop. By the time I got to 1 arm preacher curls, shit, it was all I could do to keep working out. The pain was so lovely I almost cried....and damnitt if I couldn't wash my face or hair in the shower, hell I could barely tuck in my shirt. Weight is up 15lbs, strenght is getting insane and the pumps are wicked. And the wife is loving my sex drive!! I think now the gains are really going to come, and I am pumped beyond belief right now!!

----------


## Pheedno

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Week 5, shot 9 1cc testoviron , 1cc equipose >>left quad
> 
> Bros...it is just getting better. I think week 5 is the magic breakthrough week for me. First let me say that the way I do my workouts is to set a weight and shoot for 3 sets of 12 clean reps>then move the weight up. Well yesterday during my chest workout, I hit EVERY single mark and will be moving the weight up in every excercise!!! I felt like superman in the gym and my chest felt the BEST it ever has, it was fkn awesome. And then, there was my bicep workout this morning. All I can say is, HOLY SHIT!!! My biceps got so pumped that I thought they were going to pop. By the time I got to 1 arm preacher curls, shit, it was all I could do to keep working out. The pain was so lovely I almost cried....and damnitt if I couldn't wash my face or hair in the shower, hell I could barely tuck in my shirt. Weight is up 15lbs, strenght is getting insane and the pumps are wicked. And the wife is loving my sex drive!! I think now the gains are really going to come, and I am pumped beyond belief right now!!*



You bastard, I'm jealous. I have 2 months til I get those feelings again.
Sounds excellent pecs, and I agree; the EQ will really start showing vascularity and hardness in the coming wks.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Pheedno_ 
> *
> 
> 
> You bastard, I'm jealous. I have 2 months til I get those feelings again.
> Sounds excellent pecs, and I agree; the EQ will really start showing vascularity and hardness in the coming wks.*


 :LOL:   :LOL:  of course you know that by the time you start yours...I'll be sitting on the sidelines feeling the same way.....thanks for your continued support Pheedno :Wink:

----------


## RockSolid

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Weeks 13-15 Unipharma T3: 21 day cycle (too long to post details)
> Spiropent Clen weeks 11-12, 15-16: (too long to post details)
> *


Great Thread MajorPecs.

But isnt taking t-3 without any sort of test a bad idea? wont it make a person loose hard earned muscle? Thats what people have told me when I propsed a similar cycle.

And if its not asking for too much if you get time can you give us details of the t-3 and clen part, please, I am wanting to do something similiar.

Good luck bro.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by RockSolid_ 
> *
> 
> Great Thread MajorPecs.
> 
> But isnt taking t-3 without any sort of test a bad idea? wont it make a person loose hard earned muscle? Thats what people have told me when I propsed a similar cycle.
> 
> And if its not asking for too much if you get time can you give us details of the t-3 and clen part, please, I am wanting to do something similiar.
> 
> Good luck bro.*


Bro...I will be taking T3 for the first 20 days of my winny, and will also be running test and eq at the same time. The clen will be the first and second, and fifth and sixth weeks of my winny....so I won't be running them without AS in my system.

The T3 I am running as follows: (straight out of cycleon's post)http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...=&threadid=766

An example for a 20-day cycle with a max of 100mcg ED using 25mcg pills. Calculate the number of days of each period first (Notice that where the up/down period is unable to be broken into 3 exactly equal parts, the extra is put on the dose level at the last part of the period. (.5) means 1/2 a pill or 12.5mcg

UP CONST DOWN 
4 days 6days 10days 
5% 40% 55% 
2 44444444 33222111.5.5.5

Clen:

I will take up to 100mcg/day for two weeks, take two weeks off, then come back and do it for two more weeks. 

Hope this answers your questions.

----------


## RockSolid

Thanks MajorPecs, that is a good idea this way you get shredded at the end.

Hoping to see your progress and after pics 

Good Luck

----------


## Strut99GT

Wow, this thread is awesome. I can't wait to see some pics in a few weeks.

----------


## jarrett

It's about time so see some updated pic's big man! i got a new digital camera.. plus i owe you some money anyways!!!.. 

When are we going to the strip club for the all you can eat prime rib buffet anyways ...

----------


## majorpecs

Thursday December 5th>right quad, 1cc testoviron , 1cc equipose

Bros, last night I emptied my first to vials of gear. That's kind of emotional, I had such a sad empty feeling throwing them away.. :Cry:   :LOL:  

Weight is up another couple of pounds to 235, and let me say now, that I know I have gained a little bodyfat, but hell, I figure I'd rather eat all the calories and squeeze every gain I can get out of this first cycle. I have gained about an inch on the belly, but it will be gone before the cycle is over. I will be running Winny/T3/Clen starting the last week in January, and I hope to harden up alot during that 6 weeks. I know I have another few months of hardcore dieting and a real good cutting cycle to get below 10% and start getting into competition form, but I have given myself 2 years to enter my first show!! That goal alone, pushes me beyond belief. If you've never been to a bodybuilding show, I recommend going to one. 

Cycle notes: Pumps are insanely good, in fact, my lower back gets so pumped sometimes that I can barely move. The exercise ball tip that I got from Darko was tremendous, in fact, this works so good that I actually carry a ball with me when I am doing squats, deads, stiffies, or shrugs...hehehe...Strength is still going up and I break personal barriers every day. My legs are really growing, I don't know whether it's because I get in such good workouts, or if it's because I do all my injects there, but all my pants are getting tight on my thighs....I may start doing injects in my weakest muscle (tricep) to see if I get the same kind of results. Bodyfat is going up a little bit, but nothing unbearable, but I did notice that if I skip cardio for more than 2 days, it really affects me, (it may just be mental). Anxiety levels are higher, I have my wife and several freeway drivers who can back me on that claim. I try my best to curb it, in fact, I even listen to enigma and mood music cd's when i drive sometimes, IT WORKS...don't flame me! All in all, it's going better than expected and I am only 5 weeks in. Everyone is starting to notice what I can't...which is a good thing also.

I will be posting new measurements and pics this weekend as my cycle is 1/3 of the way done, and I do have that new cam. Please keep reading and I will try to keep growing!! Peace bros!
 :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## This Is Bench Day

great thread majorpecs... sounds like you're really loving every minute of it.

I am a drugfree lifter, but that lower back pain you are talking about is literally just a massive lower back pump. I have got it from deadlifting before to the point where it f's up the rest of my workout -- it's like an erection in your back, you can't move at all. Darko pretty much said everything you can do for it... I would just sit in a chair with a back on it between sets to keep all stress off your back, and then the pump will go down a bit.

Good luck with the rest of your cycle, and keep the updates coming.

----------


## Darko

GLad the ball tipped helps bro, i acctually find that the ball works better than a chair, laying on the ball on your stomach works real well i find to give a light strech and take the pressure off.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Darko_ 
> *GLad the ball tipped helps bro, i acctually find that the ball works better than a chair, laying on the ball on your stomach works real well i find to give a light strech and take the pressure off.*


AMEN BRO...it's such a relief to feel that pressure ease.....the one thing that works better than everything I've found is to hang from a pullup bar...ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

----------


## majorpecs

allright no flaming guys..I know my bf is still high, but after 12 weeks of bulking..I am going to have a 6 weeks cutting blitz, that why I decided to make my cycle last 17 weeks......anyway...here are some pics after 5 full weeks and 10 shots....(note how i dwarf the 6 ft christmas tree.. :Wink:  )...hehehe..and if they are sized shitty..i tried...

----------


## majorpecs

full shot....

----------


## majorpecs

Back pic...

----------


## anchbb

looking big majorpecs...upper body is getting thick, biceps look bigger. Keep pumpin hard. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks anchbb....studying my pics this weekend, I can tell the difference, but I feel that it's not as good as I could do. I've had the feeling that I've been overtraining, but have ignored it continually.....I've decided to revamp my workout schedule to reflect a 4 day split instead of working out 5/6 days a week. I will be doing the following split for the rest of the cycle:
Monday Chest/Shoulder
Tuesday Back
Wednesday Off
Thursday Biceps/Triceps
Friday Legs
Saturday Off
Sunday Off

I am also going to up the cardio a little bit and drop calories slightly....I don't know if this is something everyone goes through on cycle, but I seem to be in a fugue right now about my physique and my cycle....I know..SUCK IT UP...I will be doing my 11th inject tonight in my left quad....

----------


## Foxy Sphinx

Just wait'll you finish the cutting part... thats the time to truly compare before and after pictures. Looking good though, keep it up.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Foxy Sphinx_ 
> *Just wait'll you finish the cutting part... thats the time to truly compare before and after pictures. Looking good though, keep it up. *


You are correct....I know that I'll look alot better after I cut my bodyfat...I think I feel bad because I know that I have gained some bf since I started my cycle, I lost a notch on my excercise belt..so I know I've added about an inch around my stomach....12 more weeks will tell the tale!!!

----------


## majorpecs

Allright....back in the groove. Yesterday at the gym, my strength was still going up!! I got 325x4reps AFTER the rest of my chest workout....my chest got the best pump it's ever had and I am once again feeling positive about my cycle. Last night was shot #11, 1cc of Testoviron , and 1cc of Equipose (eq is now ttokyo). This shot was the most painful ever, I don't know if it's because I'm using new vials of gear and they have higher BA or what, but I had a burning in my quad for about 2 hours after the shot. Today it's fine, but it hurt like a bitch last night. Weight is right around 235>>16lb from my starting point of 219. I have 6 more weeks of bulking, then I start the winny and clen /t3 and will cut for 6 weeks......I am excited once again, I have no idea why I was feeling so shitty yesterday...

----------


## Big "D" Daddy

Sounds like you're really enjoying yourself and getting some good results. It will only snowball from here. I start my Fina cycle today and am hoping to have as much fun as you are having.

----------


## majorpecs

Today I worked out back, and started my workout with deads instead of ending with them. My strength is going through the roof, once again EVERY lift was bested tonight and I will be raising the weights again...my favorite new best>DEADLIFTS 405x8 for three sets....Bentover Rows 3x12 @ 245lbs.....

----------


## Foxy Sphinx

Have any probs with the pump in the lower back this week?? hope not, and keep it up bro.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Foxy Sphinx_ 
> *Have any probs with the pump in the lower back this week?? hope not, and keep it up bro.*


Actually, I am still getting the lower back erection, but have learned to deal with it!!

----------


## nutz_gtd

Good Job
Keep us updated, Oh ya your back is getting thick.
You'll be jurassic soon.

Keep bangin

----------


## RockSolid

MajorPecs, how is the bloat? cause you arent taking armidex, are you noticing alot of bloat or just a little?

This thread is inspring to me, cause im doing something very similiar, and its my first also, keep it up  :Smilie:

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by RockSolid_ 
> *MajorPecs, how is the bloat? cause you arent taking armidex, are you noticing alot of bloat or just a little?
> 
> This thread is inspring to me, cause im doing something very similiar, and its my first also, keep it up *


The bloat became very noticable, but when it did I stopped supplementing with creatine and it went back to a manageable level. The only real sides I've experienced so far are an insane sex drive, painful lower back pumps, and a few small zits on shoulders and face...tonight is shot #12!!

----------


## majorpecs

WOOHOOO...hey guys, this is fucking awesome!! I sware, I looked so huge at the gym tonight it was almost comical the stares I was getting during my bicep workout. One cool part is that my weight stopped rising at 234, but I am getting bigger!! So somehow, I am increasin LBM and losing bodyfat....strength is still rising, (i couldn't imagine doing fina) pumps are insane, in fact, the pump i got in my biceps was almost scary, I kept thinking about that pic of the guy who blew out his biceps..i sware i kept thinking the bi's were going to rip off the bone!! 12th shot tonight and it was the most painful of all of them, in my right quad I moved up closer my leg and hit a nerve..mofo that hurt!! alot of blood too..but it all went in and I am going to get bigger!!!!!! Going out of town this weekend, I'll give you guys an update Monday. Peace bros!

----------


## majorpecs

Left quad shot, 1cc Testoviron , 1cc Equipose. One observation I need to make is that I switched from QV to TTOKKYO Eq and for some reasons the shots sting now for a couple hours after the shots. It's not the test I don't think as it's the same as the last vial. Anyway, let me rundown on some of the latest stats.

Weight: 247.75 (starting weight 219) Bodyfat has risen as well as some water retention, I am not claiming to have gained 30lbs of muscle, but I guarantee when this cycle is done, I will keep 20lbs minimum. I am ecstatic about the results I have gotten so far.
Strength: OFF THE HOOK. 
Pumps: Insane, I got a pump in my delts yesterday during my shoulder workout that caused me to change the entire workout and shorten it way up. Lower back pump still continues to plague me on back and leg days, but I fight through it and it goes away.

Cycle is awesome, each week it continues to get better. I do go through these moments where I get sorta depressed thinking about my physique and blah blah blah....I don't know what causes that, but most of the time, I am feeling like superman!! Next shot is thursday night.

----------


## majorpecs

sides: i guess i will tell you newbies about the sides i am getting. all in all, the main thing i am noticing is that i am getting zits all over my body. nothing major, but i will have one or tow pop up on my neck or my back or my shoulder, and i've had a few on my face, but thankfully they've stayed under control. sex drive is outrageous, i have sex at a minimum 1 time a day if not more, and this has been for the past 3 weeks. the bad part of that is that i get erections at awkward moments sometimes, and they hurt, fuck, especially when i'm at work with jeans on and there is no way for me to pop him out and let him breath!! water retention, no biggie, it'll go away. Aggression has risen a little bit, but i have always had an aggressive attitude anyway. anxiety levels have risen or rise easily. that's about it for now, i do have slight testicular shrinkage but nothing major. one thing i have noticed is that when i cum, it's a HUGE load, but it's real watery and has a wierd smell to it, don't ask me, that's just my observation.

----------


## Pheedno

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> * the bad part of that is that i get erections at awkward moments sometimes, and they hurt, fuck, especially when i'm at work with jeans on and there is no way for me to pop him out and let him breath!! .*


Yeah bro, I used to get the awkward erections to. At least once or twice a week, I 'd be jogging around the neighborhood and boom, one would pop up and I'd have to sit down on the curb and wait. Running in thin shorts doesn't hide things very well.

Sounds like everything is better than expected, keep up what you doing cause it sounds as if it's the right way to go.

----------


## str82hellnback

Dude on my cycle i would get an erection and it would hurt sooo bad, my dick would go from 7 regularly to like 8 inches easy and it felt like it was trying to burst out of my fucking hip,when it did this i could not have sex b/c it grew in width too and was hard as a brick and would hurt my girlfriend too bad,damn i can't wait to cycle again,lol

but sometimes it would hurt so bad i'd have to lean forward b/c felt like it was gonna pop

----------


## Carlos_E

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Cycle is awesome, each week it continues to get better. I do go through these moments where I get sorta depressed thinking about my physique and blah blah blah....I don't know what causes that, but most of the time, I am feeling like superman!! Next shot is thursday night.*


I talked to a guy this weekend who just finished a EQ/Test cycle 2 weeks ago and I asked if he had any sides. He said the only thing was depression, he said he got it really bad. Makes me wonder if this is a common side for EQ & Test???

----------


## RockSolid

> _Originally posted by Carlos_E_ 
> *
> 
> I talked to a guy this weekend who just finished a EQ/Test cycle 2 weeks ago and I asked if he had any sides. He said the only thing was depression, he said he got it really bad. Makes me wonder if this is a common side for EQ & Test???*


Is he on clomid therapy at this moment that depresses people alot I heard.

And bloating depresses anyone, ask a women lol

----------


## Carlos_E

> _Originally posted by RockSolid_ 
> *
> 
> Is he on clomid therapy at this moment that depresses people alot I heard.
> 
> And bloating depresses anyone, ask a women lol*



Yes, he was a little bloated, I could tell from looking at his face. I asked if he was on clomid and he said no. He'd never heard of it. I explained what it was and told him to IMMEDIATELY go to his source and get clomid or he'll lose his gains. This kid is 21, 6'5". I forget his weight but he was lookin' pretty big.

----------


## majorpecs

Tonight was shot 14 in the right quad. 1cc of testoviron , 1cc equipose. Workout today was bis/tris and the pumps are amazing...strength is even more amazing, every workout I seem to be stronger and bigger. I have had people that I work with everyday (3 of them to be specific) come up to me this week and tell me how big I am getting, what kind of supplements am I taking, am I juicing... :LOL:   :LOL:  This has confirmed what I have known myself..that I am getting SWOLE!!!! I haven't weighed myself this week at all or done any cardio, but I do know that my weight is up about 30lbs....and some of that is bodyfat, some is water, but the majority is GRADE A BEEF...I am running the EQ through week 14, Testoviron through week 15, and starting my Winny/Clen /T3 in week 12 and running through week 17. The last 6 weeks are going to concentrate soley on dropping bodyfat and hardening up. Any suggestions on how I should change my diet in week 12 to reflect this change I want to make? Acne is still under control, but I have at least 2 zits pop up on my body every day now...and skin is very oily. Seabreeze has been seeming to keep my skin dry and the acne under control so far. I am def. experiencing some testicular shrinkage, and today for the first time, I had a burning sensation during urination. I know this is tied into my prostrate which swell during cycles, I am taking Beta Sitosterol (active ingredient in Saw Palmetto) to keep the swelling down. Are there any other supps or vitamins that help with prostrate swelling? Thanks guys! Cycle is rocking and this board is my inspiration and a part of my majority!! 
 :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## RockSolid

I guess your really liking the Test and Eq, since your bumping it up to more weeks, LOL

----------


## majorpecs

I actually decided to run it longer awhile ago to take full advantage of the eq...after hearing so many opinions on the longer your run it the better it is....and yeah..i am liking the cycle!!

----------


## IronRakkasan

wanted to say thats a really nice lay out you have dude...your work out is well designed to say the least...your cycle looks great, you'll come out over the top...!

----------


## majorpecs

Phew...yesterday was the start of week 8, shot #15. Same as the ones before, 1cc of test and 1cc of equipose in the left quad. Gains are still coming steadily, they seem to be of better quality in regards to the actual lbm I am gaining, I believe the eq is kicking in now and hardening up my gains a little bit. My weight leveled back off and dropped a few pounds to 243 which is good, because I know I lost some bodyfat and water. I kicked masssive cardio in starting last weekend, and that has made a difference. I am keeping the cardio in moderation until week 12 when I start the cutting phase of my cycle. I do believe that my original goal of 10-15 pounds of lbm gained is going to be beaten and I am still excited about this cycle!! Have a great Christmas, talk to you guys again on Thursday!!

----------


## PrOviRoN

Good luck bro , keep us posted , cycle looks excellent !!!

----------


## jarrett

So alright big man i only got one question where's my damn pork grinds???

anyways.. been looking forward to seeing you again we need to meet up and tear up the gym again.. sorry i have been out of the country

----------


## ripsid

Major merry Christmas my juicin' friend! I hope that your christmas gains are kickin. Lookin to see any new pics. I know I asked santa for a better rotator cuff and non broke toe, and well he flew by my pad! Hit it hard my friend and merry christmas!

----------


## majorpecs

Tonight was shot 16, 1cc testoviron and 1cc equipose in right quad. Weight after the freaking holidays is hovering right at 247....28lb increase in weight since I started!! All I gotta say is that yesterday I had 3 family members pull me to the side and ask if I was juicing...hehehe...my size gains have become VERY noticable..even to me!! I am loving the cycle, sides are still manageable. Mainly just acne, nothing major, but new zits pop up daily. Slight testicular shrinkage, but my sex drive is off the hook! Strength is still climbing every workout, I am continually moving up the poundage every workout, no matter what bodypart or what exercise. I will be updating pics in a week or two.....stay posted!!

----------


## RockSolid

Awesome almost 30 pounds.

Hmm I wonder how the convo went with ur family members...LOL, I bet you told them you took the good ol muscle tech stack. lol

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by RockSolid_ 
> *Awesome almost 30 pounds.
> 
> Hmm I wonder how the convo went with ur family members...LOL, I bet you told them you took the good ol muscle tech stack. lol*


....gave them the ol' high protien, and new workout routine speech...works every time!!

----------


## str82hellnback

Still here with you bro,keep it up

----------


## majorpecs

And back to the left quad I go....1 cc test 1 cc equipose......gains have slowed a little as I said, but I believe the quality is def. improving. Bodyfat on my body is falling everywhere except my stomach where it seems to be growing. Oh well, in a few more weeks, I got something for that fkn thing!!!! One thing that has gone away is the freaking lower back pain, and man I don't miss it. Acne is still manageable with showers and seabreeze. Testicular shrinkage is in effect, I am thinking about gettting some hcg to combat this, but don't know if it's worth it or not. Strength is incredibly still rising, but slower now, which is good, because I want my body to have time to adjust. One major change to my cycle is that I am going to be doing Fina instead of winny...wooohooo..I heard that fina will make your strength scary. Weight this morning was back down to 242 so the increased cardio has helped in dropping some water/bodyfat. My vascularity it also increasing, since my bf is kind of high, the most noticable spots are my arms, which look like freaking maps, and my shoulders. I have noticed a few pop up on my legs and calves, which is a huge confidence booster to me. I will be updating pics and measurements sometime soon. 

Happy New Year Everyone!!!!!

----------


## anchbb

sounds like your cycle is coming together. Can't wait until the update pic's are posted, sounds like your getting ripped while still adding more muscle since your now seeing more veins poping out. Keep training hard and you'll achieve your goal. Happy New Year! :Devil Grin:

----------


## majorpecs

1cc test, 1cc equipose in right quad last night, damn it was a bloody shot for some reason, it bled for about 5 minutes. Anyway, I am up about 29lbs so far, since I had alot of bodyfat before this cycle started, my weight has yo-yoed a little, because of some of the fat dropping and whatnot. The increase in lbm may actually be a little more than I can tell because of that, but in the end, I just want to look good! :Strong Smiley:  

Strength continues to rise weekly, virtually everything that I lifted at the beginning of this cycle has been left by the wayside. Acne is actually slowing down a little bit, seems a little weird to me, but it is!! Got some HCG on the way to give the boys a little reminder to drop...hehehe....Fina is on it's way also and will be ran week 10-17. Week 12 is when I am going to throw in the T3 (clen I just couldn't get ahold of) and manipulate my diet and cardio to shed bodyfat and get HARD! I am excited about what I will see when I strip off the fat and get a look at what all my hard work is producing. Man, it was sooooo fkn hard over the holidays to stay on a clean diet, needless to say, thank GOD I wasn't on my cutting phase or I just would have been going crazy not being able to indulge a little bit!! All in all, for my first cycle, I am LOVING IT. Stay posted.....peace bros!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

OK Major......enough talk bro....I want to see some damn pictures!!!!! Do you realize how difficult and pissed I'm getting at reading your cycle results????? Just wait until my boy's born, which is Feb. 24th (it'll be a c-section and we've scheduled it for that day) 'cause after he's born and we get situated I'm running my test, eq, d-bol, fina, winny cycle and blowin' some people out of the water. I am excited for you and it sounds like one hell of a killer cycle bro!!!! Keep it up my funky brother!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> *OK Major......enough talk bro....I want to see some damn pictures!!!!! Do you realize how difficult and pissed I'm getting at reading your cycle results????? Just wait until my boy's born, which is Feb. 24th (it'll be a c-section and we've scheduled it for that day) 'cause after he's born and we get situated I'm running my test, eq, d-bol, fina, winny cycle and blowin' some people out of the water. I am excited for you and it sounds like one hell of a killer cycle bro!!!! Keep it up my funky brother!*


Yo Big T, glad to see I am motivating you..hehehe...and I posted some pics about 6 weeeks in, they are back there somewhere. I will be putting some more in pretty soon.....glad to see you're still with me!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

:Devil Grin:  Brother, I would'nt miss this! I'm still around, it's just to depressing talking about juice with everyone when i can't do any for awhile. i promised the wife I'd lay off of it until things settle down after the baby. Money's kinda tight with her not working and to have a baby on the way. Once she goes back to work though ya'll better watch out. I'm holding at 235-238 right now and when I get back on I'm aiming for 255+. Since I'm just on creatine and such I'm spending most of these days in the fitness forums. I'm glad to hear it's going so well for ya!


Oh yeah.......feels good to be among the dark side now does'nt it? :Big Grin:  
I'll talk with ya again.

----------


## wallj007

(Failure is no option) and you sure a good example of that. Your doing a hell of a job and keep up the good work. I am looking froward to seeing your results.........

----------


## Phreak101

MajorPecs I'm getting ready to FINALLY start my first cycle in a couple of weeks (Its not as elaborate as yours but still), and I've had real anxiety with it! But your diary is making me real excited and is also easing a lot of the fears! Thanks for bein so open and honest bro, you're doin all us newbs a favor!

Phreak

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Phreak101_ 
> *MajorPecs I'm getting ready to FINALLY start my first cycle in a couple of weeks (Its not as elaborate as yours but still), and I've had real anxiety with it! But your diary is making me real excited and is also easing a lot of the fears! Thanks for bein so open and honest bro, you're doin all us newbs a favor!
> 
> Phreak*


That's my goal......I know it helped me out being able to read about others experiences, and am trying to be as detailed as I can be. Good luck on yours!! :Strong Smiley:

----------


## jarrett

can you say FINA TIME!!!! (singing the ghost busters theme song)

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by jarrett_ 
> *can you say FINA TIME!!!! (singing the ghost busters theme song)*


 :Strong Smiley:  does that mean it's ready?

----------


## jarrett

nothing in the mail yet!!

----------


## majorpecs

1cc testoviron , 1cc equipose left quad. Well, this week is the halfway point of my cycle and so far I have gained way more than I ever thought possible. Acne is pretty much gone except for a few here and there on my shoulders. Anxiety levels still rise at times, I believe this is tied to the eq and not the test. The only other side affect i've experienced is my clothes not fitting any more :Strong Smiley:  but I can live with that one!!

One thing I think I will make note of is that fact that I am now a member of the 400lb bench press club. I am not one that is big on ORM's and usually don't talk about it much. Last night, I felt so good at the beginning of my chest workout, that I decided to see how much my bench press max has risen the past 2months+. At the beginning of my cycle, my max was about 320lbs. Last night, I got up 405 :Wink/Grin:  and the best part, in two weeks, I start FINA....damn, as much strength as I've been gaining this cycle, when I add in the fina I am expecting even more. I feel like my daughter did at Christmas a couple weeks ago....Another thing I will be doing is using the last 8 weeks of my cycle to drop bodyfat. I will be doing test, fina, t3, and eca. I also need to manipulate my diet according to my goals so I was going to drop caloried by 500/week until I saw what I wanted. I was also going to only eat carbs after workouts....if anyone has any input into a cutting diet please let me know.

Peace!

----------


## nutz_gtd

You have enticed the thoughts of many viewers. Good job on the detailed post and keep it up, however like many other members Im eager to see the pics. I want to see the big back and list your stats before and after. Overall good job
 :Strong Smiley:  
Nut

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by nutz_gtd_ 
> *You have enticed the thoughts of many viewers. Good job on the detailed post and keep it up, however like many other members Im eager to see the pics. I want to see the big back and list your stats before and after. Overall good job
>  
> Nut*


Allright....allright....I am going to have my wife take new pics this week...I was going to wait until I dropped my bodyfat down but hell, I'll post this time, then the after pics will look even better!!

----------


## nutz_gtd

Good Looking out
I know there going to be crazy. 
You should set up a web site cause once you post them you'll get crazy hitzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Stay Pumped

Nut

----------


## WS6_KID

DAYUM! Keep us updated  :Smilie:

----------


## majorpecs

Last night I switched from the Testoviron to Brovel T200. I noticed a jump in soreness so I suppose it's due to the new test I am using. 1cc test, 1 cc eq.....last night was also my last night of eq :Frown:  I was going to run it longer, but two reasons I am not are because I am going to start fina on this cycle and wanted to keep it seperate from the eq so I could gauge the results better and because my eq deal fell through and I never got the rest...............

Anyway, I am pretty excited about the fina and am going to figure out exactly how I want to implement it. I don't know if I am going to start out with ed injections or eod...........any experiences anyone wants to share about fina please feel. The fina is going to be run through week 22 in order for the test and fina to leave my system at the same time before I start post-cycle therapy.

I've upped my cardio and it's made a HUGE differnce in the way my body looks. I am going to continue to drop calories/carbs until I find the perfect level to lose weight...and while I am on gear, I am going to drop it some more..to maintain lbm whle dieting down. Sorry for all the rambling, it's too damn early and I am tired as hell.

Stay posted everyone!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Just my opinion but how much fina do you plan on running ED or EOD. Because I've heard to start running it EOD but disagree. Instead of running say 1cc EOD run 1/2cc ED. Ya see what I mean? I had good results this way. Oh yeah.......reading this again is getting me fired up to get back on the gear, it been just over 6 months. Lets see.....our son will be born late Feb, income tax will be coming in about the same time......do a little shopping and I'll be back on. I can't wait....this is what I'll be running
Week 1-12
test enanth 500mg
week 1-10
eq 400mg
week 1-4
d-bol 40mg ED
Week 8
Fina 50mg ED
week 9-14
fina 100mg ED
week 11-16
winstrol 50mg ed
Week 1-16
proviron 50mg ED

Clomid/HCG

----------


## mass junkie

Great Thread!!!!......Me and my wife are sitting here reading your thread and even shes intrested in seeing your results........lets see them pics man

----------


## majorpecs

Allright everyone...I suppose the next few weeks can be considered a bridge.....11-15 will be test only at 500mg/week. Week 16 is when I am going to start my fina and run it through week 22. I will also be throwing in clen /t3 pretty soon as I've started the cutting part of my cycle. I had my wife take pics last night, please no you need a tan jokes or anything else...It's hard for the pics to convey just how thick i've gotten so far on this cycle, I hope that by the end after I shed bodyfat you will be able to tell alot better how much progress I've made. I may also have learned how to pose by then......Sides are pretty much the same, just a little acne to contend with and that's about it. Strength gains have slowed some but are still coming, weight gain has dropped signifigantly as I have started to manipulate my diet and carbs to support fat loss..........well that's my update...here's the pics...thanks for keeping me going everyone....

----------


## majorpecs

back double bi...or sorta..

----------


## majorpecs

great stretch mark shot... :Cry: 


scratch this one..it's too damn big and blurry

----------


## majorpecs

calves..

----------


## majorpecs

front flexin...

----------


## majorpecs

wheels...

----------


## majorpecs

one more....side chest....a weak point..i know :Mad:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Looking big brotha!!!! Just wait though.....March will be the time to play.

----------


## nutz_gtd

Yes mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
The wheels look thick, and your calves look good also. Traps and shoulders looking crazy thick, good work man. The time the prep and the eating the challenging wrkouts have paid off. You've done well I must say, I can see a big change no wonder peeps were questioning you. And in regards to the tan and to pose and whatever, hey forget it your thick.
Stay pumped man

Nut

----------


## platinum

Just signed up on this board yesterday bro and read this entire thread...I couldn't stop! Thanks for keeping it updated. Looks like it's going great so far. 

Platinum

----------


## RockSolid

Damn MajorPecs, your quads are HUGE!!! Great Results!!!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by RockSolid_ 
> *Damn MajorPecs, your quads are HUGE!!! Great Results!!!*


I ain't done yet bro....now that I got the mass I was seeking...I am going to attempt to transform it into something pretty... :Big Grin:

----------


## Strut99GT

Looking awesome, man. This has got to be one of the greatest cycle threads ever!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Strut99GT_ 
> *Looking awesome, man. This has got to be one of the greatest cycle threads ever!*


Thanks Strut...I have tried to keep it up and detailed as good as I could. Tonight marks the end of week 11...update will be imminent.

 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## jarrett

when you gunna start that fina bro?? btw samples are being tested this weekend on the 400mg Eq and the 50mg winnie both oil and water bas

----------


## majorpecs

Last night marked the last shot of week 11 of my cycle. 1.5 cc test 200 in right quad. Shot was painless, I believe I have gotten over my fear of needles...thank God! Pumps are still awesome after 11 weeks. Yesterday was bi/tri day and I had to stop after 4 exercises on biceps because they felt like they were going to rip off the bone......there was so much blood in them I don't see how I had any left in the rest of my body. My tri's are FINALLY starting to put on some good density and shape. They have lagged behind ever since I started working out. I've always been strong, so I suppose they've just always been hiding under bodyfat which by the way, I have started dropping like a bad habit! Calories last week and this week have been at about 2800-3000 and I've dropped about 6lbs of weight already. Some of this was water, but alot of it is bodyfat also!! I am really excited about the bottle of fina I have sitting upstairs in my office. I believe that when I start it in week 16 I will have the calories and carbs right where I need them to drop bodyfat and maintain as much lbm as possible. Strength is still steadily rising, I keep a workout journal and since about week 4 or 5 the poundages on all my exercises have risen...the strength gains have slowed a little, which is okay by me.....I don't want to totally overwork the joints and ligaments until they catch back up. 
Sides: Acne is still at a manageable pace, nothing major. Anxiety seems to have backed down a little, maybe due to stopping EQ or maybe due to me getting used to the feeling. Hair growth, I've neglected to mention this one before, maybe because of denial, but AS def. speed up the growth of body hair>from your face to your toes......but once again, it's a side I gladly assume for the gains I get.
All in all, cycle is going very well, and I am still pumped about my cycle, the gym, and bodybuilding. I gottta be doing something righ. Everyone stay posted and have a great weekend.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Brotha, sounds like you're having one hell of a time. How many weeks do you have left? I know you probably have somewhere at the beginning of this thread but the DAMN things gotten so long there's no way I could scroll through it all. LOL Keep it up and keep them details coming!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> *Brotha, sounds like you're having one hell of a time. How many weeks do you have left? I know you probably have somewhere at the beginning of this thread but the DAMN things gotten so long there's no way I could scroll through it all. LOL Keep it up and keep them details coming!*


Well...in all, it's going to be 22 weeks...

1-20 test
1-10 eq
16-22 fina

b :Devil:

----------


## FKITLETSGO

Awesome work brother. You have really decided to make a big change and obviously your dedication has paid off. I have been here from the beginning and this has made me excited about my upcoming cycle. Work hard brother shed that fat and enjoy the new you!!!!

----------


## majorpecs

1.5 cc's Brovel T200 in left quad. Another painless shot, and once again the soreness is nonexistent. Acne is getting a little worse on back and shoulders, but stilll nothing to wory about!! Weight holding right around +28lbs but bodyfat is lowering, so I am replacing fat and muscle which explains the slowdown. Pumps are still insane, strenght is still rising, and everyone is noticing! I am loving this cycle so far, and starting the fina is going ice the cake bros...stay posted~

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Keep it up brother.....this has been one hell of a run so far!

----------


## majorpecs

Well last night ended week 12...only 10 weeks left :Frown:  1.5 cc T200 in right quad...I've noticed the last couple shots that have been just test alone, that my quad gets that sore feeling like I worked it out the day before. Nothing major, but I have noticed it for the first time the entire cycle. And another conclusion I've come to is that I CANNOT include EQ in a cycle if I want to use that cycle as a cutter. I don't think I've talked too much about how the hunger has affected me, but it's been crazy..I am glad I stopped it at week 10 or I'd never be able to succesfully cut down on my bodyfat. I would eat and eat while on EQ and my stomach just would not stop growling sometimes, literally!! Anyway, for some strange reason, my acne seems to be getting better instead of worse....not that I am complaining. I will be starting the fina pretty soon, and that's a concern of mine while on that as well, I guess we'll see what happens.....

Okay here is a little dilemna maybe you guys could throw me some suggestions....I am going to run test through week 20 and was going to run Fina through week 22...BUT, I prefilled syringes last night and found out that I only had 35cc's of Fina...I also have 35 cc's of Winny....

How would you finish out the cycle? I am using the last 10 weeks to cut down the excess bodyfat and harden up. :Don't know:  

thanks bros....

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well you're going to run the test to week 20 with only 35 cc's of fina and 35 cc's of winni. Well run the fina 1 cc a day from week17 to week 21 and the winni 1 cc a day from week 18 to week 22. Just an idea.....let me play with the numbers and I'll get back to ya. Good luck brother.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> *Well you're going to run the test to week 20 with only 35 cc's of fina and 35 cc's of winni. Well run the fina 1 cc a day from week17 to week 21 and the winni 1 cc a day from week 18 to week 22. Just an idea.....let me play with the numbers and I'll get back to ya. Good luck brother.*


Thank you sir... :Wink:  ...I've been playing with them too...I can also shorten the test up too....

----------


## RockSolid

Major, you've had 24 shots so far, at any time when you aspirated did you see blood or have any problems?, or were all 24 shots good?, I know you had a problem when some drops feel off, other than that any?

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by RockSolid_ 
> *Major, you've had 24 shots so far, at any time when you aspirated did you see blood or have any problems?, or were all 24 shots good?, I know you had a problem when some drops feel off, other than that any?*


Nope...I aspirate every shot, and have never seen blood. One time I had a painful shot and when I took out the pin there was blood on it, but not when I aspirated, so I assume I went through a vein with the pin..but so far every shot has been textbook...KNOCK ON WOOD....I now start ED shots...so we'll see what happens...70 more shots in a row :Devil Grin:

----------


## majorpecs

Hey BigTexan what do you think about this:


finish running the test through week 20
weeks 13-17 fina 75mg ed
weeks 18-22 winny 50mg ed
weeks 15-22 t3/clen

----------


## Carlos_E

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Nope...I aspirate every shot, and have never seen blood. One time I had a painful shot and when I took out the pin there was blood on it, but not when I aspirated, so I assume I went through a vein with the pin..but so far every shot has been textbook...KNOCK ON WOOD....I now start ED shots...so we'll see what happens...70 more shots in a row*



How about scar tissue. How often did you rotate injection sites.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Carlos_E_ 
> *
> 
> 
> How about scar tissue. How often did you rotate injection sites.*


Oh yeah..I forgot to mention that. All 24 shots have been in my quads, 12 in each. I bought 50 5/8 pinz for the ED injects as I am going to start rotating inject sites. I am going to try calves, delts, and triceps...that should give me enough of a rotation. I am sure I'll have to experiment a little bit until I find my comfort spots.....good question Carlos, I totally forgot to mention that. :Welcome:

----------


## jarrett

i got winnie!!! you need winnie??? but its gunna cost yah..hmmm how about a viagra and a tube of vasoline?? no ?? well damn.... i'll see your ass in the gym tom. beware of my back work out!!!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by jarrett_ 
> *i got winnie!!! you need winnie??? but its gunna cost yah..hmmm how about a viagra and a tube of vasoline?? no ?? well damn.... i'll see your ass in the gym tom. beware of my back work out!!!*


Jarrett, I will have you crying like a little bitch... :Cry:  and don't forget my winny... :Big Grin:

----------


## majorpecs

1.5 cc t200, 1 cc fina (75mg) in left quad. Another painless shot, although I do feel a little soreness this morning. I finally started the Fina..woohoo, I am excited about the potential of this AS. I've been slowly lowering carbs/calories the last couple weeks and have really started kicking in the cardio to prepare for my cutting phase of this cycle. Last weekend starting on Saturday night and ending Sunday night, I gorged myself on anything I wanted tooo...had to get it all out of my system for 10 weeks!! I've decided to run the fina for 5 weeks straight and then run winny through week 22 to finish it off. I am also going to be implementing a T3 cycle and maybe some clen also. With the start of the fina starting this morning I am adding in Milk Thistle and a glass of Cranberry juice to help with the processing of the AS.

Sides: Acne barely a problem anymore. Aggression/anxiety almost totally gone, I am of the opinion that EQ does tend to raise the anxiety levels(at least in me it did). Testicular shrinkage, still hasn't gotten any worse than it was, I will be taking some hcg at the end of the cycle. That's about it, I really haven't had too many problems sleeping yet, some nights I am a little restless but other than that no probs...I do take ZMA before bed, so that may help.

Strength gains have slowed signifigantly, but with the fina I started, I am looking for strength to start rising again. I will keep the fina updates as detailed as possible for all you people out there thinking about taking fina. I will probably do an update every other day or so so that this thread doesn't get too huge.

Thanks for staying with me so far bros!! :Strong Smiley:

----------


## majorpecs

Week 13, shot 26....did my first solo shot of fina, and also did my first ever delt shot...I experienced PAIN....I've been told the pin slides right in on your delt, but not mine, I had to push it very hard and I could feel it ripping through the muscle!! Oh well, no pain no gain. All in all, I feel that I will be able to include delts in my injection rotation. Tonight I am going to try either calf or tricep, I haven't decided yet..I came across some more Winny from my boy Jarrett, so now I have a total of 55 cc's, which I will start in 2 more weeks through the end of the cycle....that's my update for now, I'll keep everyone updated....and so far I haven't tasted the foul "fina taste" or experienced any other sides from it, and I will keep a very close eye on it.

 :Angel: 
Oh yeah..for those of you following this thread...Jarrett pussed out yesterday and didn't show up at the gym for the back workout :Frown:

----------


## ripsid

Major you're looking think bro! I'm one jealous mofo! Keep it up!

----------


## Carlos_E

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Week 13, shot 26....did my first solo shot of fina, and also did my first ever delt shot...I experienced PAIN....I've been told the pin slides right in on your delt, but not mine, I had to push it very hard and I could feel it ripping through the muscle!! Oh well, no pain no gain. All in all, I feel that I will be able to include delts in my injection rotation. Tonight I am going to try either calf or tricep, I haven't decided yet..I came across some more Winny from my boy Jarrett, so now I have a total of 55 cc's, which I will start in 2 more weeks through the end of the cycle....that's my update for now, I'll keep everyone updated....and so far I haven't tasted the foul "fina taste" or experienced any other sides from it, and I will keep a very close eye on it.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..for those of you following this thread...Jarrett pussed out yesterday and didn't show up at the gym for the back workout*



How many weeks total are you running your cycle and whats your plan for post cycle therapy to get the boys going again?

-Carlos

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Carlos_E_ 
> *
> 
> 
> How many weeks total are you running your cycle and whats your plan for post cycle therapy to get the boys going again?
> 
> -Carlos*


Test 1-20 500mg week
fina 13-17 75mg ed
winny 15-22 50mg ed

Clomid 2 days after winny 300mg/100mg ten days/50mg ten days
Nolvadex on hand in case it's needed
HCG also will be utilized, although I haven't hammered those details out quite yet.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Sorry for taking so long to respond but it looks good. I'd try to get a bit more fina to run longer with the winni, but if that's all you got it looks good. Good luck with the rest of it.

----------


## BigGreen

Hey major, 

Loving this thread and been following it pretty closely, so if the answer to my question is in there somewhere, forgive me for not recalling it, as I didn't reread the entirety of the postings before asking this. 

When you began this thread, if i'm not mistaken, the intention was not a 22 week cycle, correct? I seem to recall a fairly standard 12-14 week cycle with the standard test and deca components and something to kick it. I understand it was tweaked here and there leading up to the actual "crossing over", however, i'm not really sure i ever recall this type of duration being part of the original plan. I'm curious as to what exactly prompted you to go this route? I ask because, as i mentioned when we first "spoke", our beginning stats were fairly similar, as were our goals, our reasons for wanting to cross over, etc, etc and now we appear to be in even a more similar boat (i still haven't come to the darkside, though) in that i'm tending to gravitate towards a similar cycle of 20 weeks or so duration. The reason for this is that i originally intended to do a pure bulker, but have gained VERY well this year (which came somewhat as a surprise) and then decided to delay my first cycle into late spring to make it a cutter. However, i'm not sure i want my first ever cycle to be a cutter (it'd just feel like a "waste" of those fresh, virgin receptors). 

Posts like yours and similar experiences by members have led me to wonder whether or not I can't get the best of both worlds: a traditional bulker "piggybacked" by a relatively mild cutter (perhaps keeping the test for the entirety of the large cycle and switching winny in for the deca for the final six weeks or so ending with clomid and clen ). I'd love to throw fina into that final mix, but am not sure i'd like to include it in my first cycle (how is it working for you, btw??...the whole first cycle slant of it?).

Anyway, i'd like to hear what prompted you to extend it like this, and what you (and others) think about the efficacy of piggybacking a cutting component on the end of a bulking cycle...can we really see the best of both worlds in that manner? Thanks, and keep up the awesome work and reporting.

----------


## Carlos_E

Majorpecs, my concern is the length you're running your cycle. Since this is your first, you really don't know how your body will react to AAS and how hard your natural test production will be shutdown. Is it a good idea to run a first cycle for so long???

Anyone with experience care to answer this question?

----------


## majorpecs

BigGreen and Carlos, thanks for your posts and let me try to explain my reasoning.

Okay, when I first started you are right, I was planning on running a basic 12 week cycle of Test/EQ/Winny. As I learn more every day I come to this board (this is the only board I ever go to btw...). There have been posts here and there about people going on extended cycles of low/moderate dosages with GREAT success. I've never read a post in fact, of someone going on a longer than "normal" cycle and having bad results. One specific post that really put me over the edge was by Barbells....http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...extended+cycle

I decided that I would closely monitor side affects and gains and take the cycle week by week. I've not experienced hardly any side affects other than a little bit of acne. My gains have been so spectactular that I decided the extended cycle may benefit me if it changed the set point of my muscular structure and helped me keep most of what I gained.

Maybe that doesn't seem like justification enough for running out my first cycle like I am, but I don't ever want to think back about how much better I could have done on my first cycle. The only thing I can say about my test production is that I guess time will tell how long it takes me to come back to natural production, but I will def. keep everyone updated!! 

Oh yeah..my second fina inject tonight is goign to be in my tricep :Devil:  I'll let you guys know how bad that shit hurt!!

----------


## Carlos_E

Can't wait for the next update!

----------


## majorpecs

Fina shot in tricep went okay....I refuse to come across as a big pussy so I won't tell you how it hurt like a bitch..hehehe...tonight I am going to try my calf...

----------


## majorpecs

Allright..last night was my 4th shot of Fina, and was also Test night so I did a 2cc spot inject in my bicep. That actually was the easiest one so far. I've done my quad, delt, tricep, and bicep now. The only downfall to spot injects is that whatever muscle you inject into feels sore, BUT it doesn't affect my workouts so I can live with it. Weight this morning was at 238.75 which is down from my peak of 244. Seems that my calorie/carb manipulation as well as cardio output is going to really help me out on my quest to drop bodyfat. I've not really experienced anything from the fina yet, but i've heard it can take up to two weeks to really notice. After two weeks of running the fina alone, I will be adding winny in to the mix.......I hope to drop my bodyfat signifigantly by the end of my cycle. Side affects are still manageable, my acne seems to have kicked back up a notch, maybe due to the fina, I will keep a close eye on it. That's it for now guys, I'll probably not update again until Monday, so everyone have a great weekend!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey major.....all I can say is that you're going to feel like superman when that fina kicks in!!!! Makes test feel like creatine bro!!!!! I can't wait......early march and it's growing time.

----------


## jarrett

I need 280 mls of fina major you need to come over and help me out with this shit 

AND FOR THE COMMENT ON ME PUSSING OUT AND NOT HITTING UP THE GYM I WAS FREAKING STUCK IN TRAFFIC!! ..bastard!!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by jarrett_ 
> *I need 280 mls of fina major you need to come over and help me out with this shit 
> 
> AND FOR THE COMMENT ON ME PUSSING OUT AND NOT HITTING UP THE GYM I WAS FREAKING STUCK IN TRAFFIC!! ..bastard!!*


Shit Jarrett, you are going to need more than 280mls of Fina to hang with the big dog! :LOL:

----------


## KunipshunFit

ROFLMAO 

GREAT FREAKEN THREAD!!!

Major Pecs..I cant wait to see your pics!

looks like you are going to need a new thread..this one's full almost

----------


## ripsid

Major! ey bro! When are you running the clen ? You're runing it right? I'm curious to see how the cutting goes. Great job bro! Keep me motivated!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## majorpecs

I am having issues with getting the clen , I may forego the clen and just run the T3 that I have. I am having pretty good results with the cardio I am doing, right now I am at 30 minutes 5-6 times a week on the eliptical machine, each session burns about 450 calories. I am still trying to work on my diet, and am toying with the idea of running the keto diet for a month or two but just don't want to lose any of my fina gains...decisions, decisions, decisions.....Oh by the way, I just injected 1cc of fina into my calf, that was the most painless one of them all....watch out, my calves are going to be COWS!! Pics will be posted next week and that will be the last pic posting until I've finished clomid therapy and gotten a tan..hehehe

----------


## Wake Chick

> _Originally posted by jarrett_ 
> *I need 280 mls of fina major you need to come over and help me out with this shit 
> 
> AND FOR THE COMMENT ON ME PUSSING OUT AND NOT HITTING UP THE GYM I WAS FREAKING STUCK IN TRAFFIC!! ..bastard!!*






Yeah, I'm moving to Washington!! haha riiiiiiiiiight

----------


## jarrett

declined the job offer.

----------


## majorpecs

Last night marked the start of week 14 and my 8th shot of fina. 1cc test, 1cc fina right bicep. Well after 8 spot injections, I am going to agree with Pheedno and say that fina is pretty excruciating while injecting, and the soreness afterwards is unlike any i've experienced so far. But I am starting to feel and see myself tightening up and I am loving it! I have been doing 30-40 minutes of low/medium intensity cardio a day for the past 2 weeks, and have continued to play around with my diet. I think I got it where I want it, because now I am really starting to see the difference. Strength last night was once again slightly higher than ever so I believe the fina strength is fixing to kick in. And oh yeah, even though I am lowering calories and eating reallly clean right now, I am still gaining a little weight :Don't know:  I guess this fina stuff is pretty awesome!! I've noticed that my skin is alot more oily now that i've starting injecting 9cc's a week, but as long as I take a shower in the morning and evening, and wash my face at work at least once, the acne isn't much worse than before, which is almost not noticable. I will be taking some new measurements this week and will post those up compared to my beginning measurements, I am sure I'll be pleasantly surprised. The only part of my physique that I'm not too happy with is my chest, I don't know if it's just because of my bodyfat covering it up or what, but it just doesn't seem to be where I want it. It's strong as hell, obviously as I joined the 400 club on this cycle, but I don't know that I am hypertrophying it enough to make it grow proportionally with the rest of my body. I guess time will tell after I shed some more bodyfat and I can get a true critique of my physique. 1 more week of fina/test shots and then I will be adding in winny ed also through the end of the cycle :Strong Smiley:  That's my update for now, I'll post up those measurements soon. Train Hard!!!

----------


## nutz_gtd

Good Job 
Bicep shot your a champ, I couldnt even think of that. 
You got to post some pics soon so the board can see the crazy transformation. Question since your cycle was so long howlong before your second cycle.

Good Job 

Nut

----------


## majorpecs

Nutz...dude that bicep shot was actually 1cc test and 1cc of fina..oh shit, never again!! my bicep still fucking hurts like a bitch. fina only for spot injects, the test is going in my quads only. After this cycle, I will be taking a minimum of 5 months off....I am not going to take any chances with ruining my body just to be back on cycle. 

Last night was my 9th fina shot, and it went into my right calf. I must say, the calf shots are the only ones that I don't even feel. Anywhere else I put the fina it gets sore, but calves seem to be immune!! Weight this morning was at 239.75, which means it's still rising somehow. I've dropped my calories down to about 3k or less a day and I'm still making gains, go figure!! Tonight I am back to my left side, think I will start in the delt again.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

239.75.......almost catching up to me bro! 242 as of yesterday. I like your suggestion to stay off for 5 months. I also take anywhere from 4-8 months off between cycles. The longer you stay off the better results you'll get when you do get back on. It's been 7 months now and can't wait to get back on the bandwagon.......265 here I come baby!!!

----------


## majorpecs

Big Texan...guess what bro? This morning I was at 241.75. This is ridiculous, I don't know where in the hell I am getting the gains from, I am not eating half of what I was eating during the bulking phase of my cycle and I am still gaining. And I know that anything I gain now is solid muscle!! I am really becoming a believer in this FINA stuff..hehehe....last night I went back to my left delt, and imagine this, there is no soreness this time around. I guess I broke in all my inject sites now and the soreness will go away.....I may end up staying off even longer than 5 months, but that's the minimum time I'll stay off for sure! Hell, the gains I've made this cycle have been off the hook..I think I'll be satisfied at least that long....Can't wait for you to get back on the wagon bro, I know you are chomping at the bit!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Yeah I like going 6-8 months between cycles, as long as I can pretty much maintain most of the gains, that way my receptors are nicely dried out and my body will suck up every last bit of juice that I put into it!!! I'll be back on soon, the baby will be here late February,so I'll give it a few weeks until we get our routine figured out. 241.75 huh....me being 242, I better go eat a big lunch!!!LOL

----------


## majorpecs

Phew....went back into my quads tonight with 1cc of test, 1cc of fina...much better, i felt nothing!! As I stated earlier today, I am loving the fina...I will keep details coming on it!! Stay swole bro's!

----------


## ShredBundy

WOW, this thread took me like an hour and a fc*k half to read! lol.... Lookin diesel man! Cant wait to see ya get cut up.. I just started my 2nd cycle: Deca (norandren 200)/&winny (+ anit E's ofcourse) - this past monday (2/3/03).. Look for my diary, wont be insane like this, but hell!!! Isn't "bustin out" of you usual wardrobe fun! I never get tired of getting looks, and im 4 months off my last Dbol cycle! mom: "jesus, are there steroids in those protein shakes your drinking? Ive never seen anyone blow up soo quick"......have fun, i'll be back

----------


## majorpecs

DAMN...weight was up to 243!!! Leg press---I had to put 11 plates on each side to get a good workout...NUFF SAID!

----------


## BigGreen

Hey major....congrats on the leg press...i'm hoping when i finally go to the darkside I can get to the point where i need to stack the bar rising up out of the middle....if i can't get there, i'll take a hacksaw to the attachments just to get there. Just curious, what are the dietary changes from here on down the homestretch? I imagine with fina and a decent amount of anabolics you can drastically cut calories without losing muscle, correct? Or, are you going for broke and piling on as much weight as humanly possible. While i've elected not to go with your ambition on cycle length, i'm going to harden up at the end of my cycle with winny, then use clen in recovery...during the "winny weeks", I'm really considering slashing calories then bumping them up again during recovery. I read a very interesting article (t-mag, i believe) advocating such an approach and it seemed to make sense for my goals. Anyway, just wondering what route you're going at this point.

----------


## majorpecs

Good Question BigGreen....I am def. going to take advantage of being on to cut the calories/carbs way lower than maintenance and drop some bodyfat. The problem is, I've already begun to do that, and once I started the fina I started making gains on calories that were about 1000 less a day than the beggining of my cycle. I am kind of in a rock and a hard place about it now seeing the fina start to take affect, I don't want to lose possible gains, but I also want to drop bodyfat. Don't get me wrong, I have def. begun to morph my body composition already. I am getting way tighter and vascular and HARD as hell. I've really really been reading MikeXXL and a few others posts on dieting, contemplating trying the Keto Cycling Diet...but I just don't know if it would be wasting the gear to only take in 30-50 g's of carbs a day while on....Decisions, Decisions, Decisions.......if anyone has any suggestions please feel free to throw them in! If this post seems too damn rambly, it probably is, I am tired as hell. While I'm here....tonight is shot 7 of Week 14>>1cc fina left bicep>>Absolutely no pain after the first hour, I guess my muscles have started building a tolerance to the BA. 

Peace..I'm out!

----------


## majorpecs

well..tonight marks the 15th week of my cycle, and week 3 of FINA. Have I mentioned that I LOVE FINA?!!! It is def. tightening me up and the pumps and vascularity are awesome only two weeks in. I wish I had more than 5 weeks worth....oh well, I start winny in 2 more days :Big Grin:  

Sides: acne is def. getting worse with all the oil I am putting into my body. lower back has gotten about 4 of those really fatty zits...and the acne on chest and shoulders has gotten worse than it was, BUT it's still nothing major..knock on wood! I am def. shut down hard right now...but that is to be expected. Hair loss I have no idea..I shave my head..hehehe...other than that, NO SIDES EXPERIENCED!! 

I did promise pics, and I still haven't had them taken. I promise they will be up within a week..also the new measurements. I still haven't experienced signifigant strength gains on the fina, but am waiting for those to kick in. Weight this morning was 241.25!!! 22lb increase from 15 weeks ago...and these last 7 weeks are going to be hardening and tightening those gains for all to see!!!!!! Stay Swole!!

----------


## BigGreen

I'm somewhat surprised by the lack of strength gains so far...particularly given the raving reports on fina from other members. But then, you can lie about what you bench, but you can't lie about how you look (well, over the phone and online, yes, but you get the point). I'm looking forward to teh pics...hopefully some before and after lifts included as well? Finally, not to mitigate or in any way take away from your gains, but tracking your cycle and knowing your start weight and strength levels, I would've anticipated you'd have had about 8 more pounds to date then you have...is it just really high quality weightgain? Seeing as how you went with EQ (and, as follows, usually, no deca ) from the beginning, eschewed D-bol and such, I'm thinking they are just real quality gains with very little bloat, water retention, etc and should be highly maintainable.

----------


## majorpecs

BigGreen...the first 12 weeks of this cycle, I gained ALOT. But seeing as how the EQ hunger hit me in a freakish way, I ate so much that I probably hit close to 6000 calories on some days...and as much as I'd hate to admit it...they weren't all clean calories!! I stopped the EQ at week 10 and it took until week 13 to actually stop feeling the EQ hunger....since then, the last two weeks, I've dropped my calories to the 2000-2500 range and dropped my carbs WAY down!! My hope is to solidy the gains I've had and make everything keepable. I don't plan on losing any of my gains...but once again time will tell how that goes. I did have some bloat and water retention in the beginning, but that has all but subsided now so what I do have now SHOULD BE HIGHLY MAINTAINABLE.

Last night was 1cc test, 1cc fina in my right quad! Painless shot, I think I've developed a tolerance to the BA as I can't feel the fina anymore. Thursday night I start my winny also...I think I will be throwing in my T3 cycle pretty soon after that.

----------


## majorpecs

:Strong Smiley:  In case I haven't told you yet, I love FINA! :LOL:  Seriously, I really feel it kicking in now that I have a solid 3 weeks in. Pumps are getting outrageous again, my biceps this morning had that about to pop feel that is freaking almost better than sex. 

Weight today was at 238...FINALLY, I have started to drop a little weight. That outrageous fina was giving me gains on way too few calories. I am def. hardening up and starting to shed some bodyfat!! Tonight I start the winny for the remainder of the cycle, time to really get lean! I also have a T3 cycle that I haven't decided when to throw in yet, it's just enough for a 2 week cycle(I didn't want to go overboard on it my first time). I didn't ever get clen so I am going to just go with an ECA/T3 cycle. I've been off of ECA's for about 2 months now so my receptors should be ready again.

My goal this cycle was to put on about 10-15 pounds, and I ended up with 28lbs at the peak of my bulking. I am now down to about 20lbs gained, but don't let that stat fool you, I've replaced alot of bodyfat with muscle so my gains are actually more. That's a hard stat to measure, how much you really gain when you start out with a pretty high bf percentage.

Sides: All still in check. No kidney pains, no hair loss that I can tell. Acne still manageable, as long as I use sea breeze every night and morning. One side that could be considered bad or good is that I've had to replace approx. 50% of my wardrobe..mainly shirts that just will not fit any more :Strong Smiley:  7 weeks left to get to my goal of 15% or less!! 

I'm goign out of town for a few days, so if I don't update, don't despair, I'll be back leaner and meaner next week!

----------


## FKITLETSGO

Awesome shit bro im attempting to cut right now as well from 20-22% b/f at 287 pounds.......been only 3 days and down 7 pounds all water mostly.....will begin cutting cycle shortly

----------


## majorpecs

Allright...I am fucking bed ridden. I started that winny Thursday night and it went into my left quad..1cc test, 1cc winny, 1cc fina...well lets just say that Friday and Saturday were hell. Friday I did a tricep inject with 1cc fina, 1cc winny....and Saturday I did 1cc fina, 1cc winny in my bicep...holy hell...the winnny I have hurts like Hell...anyway, my dumb ass is going out of town so on Sunday I inject 1cc fina, 1cc winny, .5 cc test in each calf...and today, I CANNOT FUCKING WALK!! All that bitching I've heard people do about T400 well I feel your pain..I've eating about 15 aspirin today....needless to say, I will be missing my workout today and maybe tommorow...

Off the subject: I am in Omaha on a business trip and this is the first time I've ever seen snow....and it's also the first time I've had to drive in it. Let's just say that I had to have the help of a tow truck yesterday to get out of the ditch that I slid into...hehehe

Sides: Acne has not gotten any worse, even with the 16ccs of oil I'm injecting per week now..knock on wood!! No other sides experienced besides being shut down pretty hard and having balls the size of peanuts.

I did promise pics and measurements, so as soon as I get back to Houston I will have my wife take the pics and measurements!! Stay swole bro's!!

----------


## BigGreen

looking forward to the pics...and first time seeing snow? Wow

----------


## CaliFella

damn bro

----------


## majorpecs

Man I am so glad to be back home. First thing last night I went and did my next inject, 1cc fina, 1cc winny in my right delt. I actually did go work out Monday, but missed Tuesday due to work and having to catch a plane home. It's so freaking hard to stay on track when you go out of town. I bought a bunch of tuna and chicken breast that come in the pouches and also some protein bars. I actually did a pretty good job of staying on, but I did absolutely 0 cardio and only caught 1 workout while I was out of town. Weight this morning was at 242.5, which is up from Friday's weight of 239.75. I don't believe the gain this time was a good one, and I should eliminate it by the end of this week. Pumps are getting awesome again, and I feel my strenght starting to rise, I believe the Fina is ready to start working it's magic!! I have started tightening up, but of course I have a loooooooong way to go. I believe I am going to start my T3/ECA this coming Monday and see where that gets me!! 
Pics and measurements will be up before the end of this weekend.

Sides are still the same so I won't be redundant.

Thanks for staying with me so long bro's....7 more weeks including this one!!

----------


## KunipshunFit

big bump for ya MajorPecs... Keep bustin ya ass!!!

Cant wait to see the progress pics..

I'm scared to take mine, i dont feel like i've changed anymore.... I still feel like a fat fuck!!! 

Figure I'll wait till the bet day...which gives me 6 more weeks...

Lata 

K'Fit

----------


## CaliFella

I cant wait to see these pics too!

----------


## majorpecs

:Strong Smiley:  Last night was another 1cc fina, 1cc winny injection. This time I am breaking in my right arm and this one went into my bicep with the one on Wednesday going in the right tricep. I had to do the test seperately and it went into my right quad. I decided to try last night and seperate out the test to see if it makes a difference, and the difference is like night and day. I can't feel the test shot, and the winny/fina shot is much more bearable!! When I inject the winny it swells up the area I am injecting in...it's gotta add at least half an inch to my arm size..but it's just swollen, and I can't flex too well. Oh yeah, and since I've started this winnny, every night after my injects, I TASTE it!! I heard people talking about this but figured it was a myth, NOPE...it's for real.

I didn't get to weight myself this morning so I don't know exactly where I stand but I'm guessing about 237 or so. I finally got my calories/carbs tweaked to where I have started to drop noticable bf. I'd don't feel that I am where I want to be yet, I'd like to really drop the bf, but I still have 6 weeks to get there. I'll be adding in the T3 Monday. By the end of this weekend I'll have the pics up, it's my daughters 2nd Bday so bear with me guys, I'm working on it!!! Nothing to report on sides yet so I'll save that paragraph.
Oh yeah..one more thing...K, I still feel like a fat fuck too....even though my bodyfat is dropping....I don't know if I'll ever feel otherwise, I think it's a disease
 :Welcome:  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

Major my brother....curious if you've done measurements as far as before and after? It sounds like you're having a good time, and I have to tell you it sucks looking from the outside in! But, I'm with you bro! Keep kick Ass!

----------


## nutz_gtd

Mannnnnnnnnnn your doing good keep it up. But I dont know how you can jab your bicep (your a champ) I couldnt even think to. But once again my friend good job. Pic mannnnnnnnnn Pics mannnnnnnnn
Hook it up

Nut

----------


## Sigmund Froid

BigGreen...there is no such thing as fresh virgin receptors.


Receptors upregulate.

-SF

----------


## steve112074

please take this down please take this down

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by steve112074_ 
> *I have been reading from the begining of your post seems like months.Lets get some before and after pics up to see how your doing.*


Bro...there are some before pics and some pics about 10 weeks in...just gotta look back a few pages...my wife is going to take some more pics tommorow and I'll have those up...thanks for the interest!!

----------


## majorpecs

Week 17 started last night...1cc test right quad, 1cc fina and 1cc winny left calf. Weight this morning was at 238.75...I started a keto diet yesterday and held carbs to 38 for the day..I am going to go down to 15 per day for as long as I can handle it, then have a carb up day and then do it over again. I will be running my diet this way for the last 6 weeks of this cycle. I also started my T3 yesterday at 50mg in the morning on an empty stomach..I am ramping up to 100-150 depending on my comfort level. Winny has been a killer, it makes the injected muscle sore and swell for a few days, but it's been bearable. I'm debating on trying yohimbine hcl or cardispan for that extra edge....any input?? Allright, I had some pics taken last night...no flaming, it doesn't look like my bf has dropped at all, but it is starting to drop.....stay swole bros!!

----------


## majorpecs

Pic 1

----------


## majorpecs

Pic 2

----------


## majorpecs

Pic 3

----------


## BIG TEXAN

No flame from me bro.....well except you're 238.75 and I'm holding at 244... :Smilie:  Keep up the good work and I think if this thread keeps up they'll have to give you your own forum...lol peace!

----------


## majorpecs

Yo BIG TEXAN...welcome back bro!!!! How'd everything go with the baby??

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Everything went and is going great......my boy was born Monday Feb. 17th at 10:07am. We named him Owen Scott. Weighed in at 7lbs 11oz and 20.5 inches long. Poor kid looks just like his daddy except he has blonde hair. Tough little kid, it's been a week and still hasn't cried. He lays there grunting wanting to eat. Well I have my little girl and now I have my son so the having kids game is over for this Texan. Thanks for asking. When we get our income tax money in I'll be getting a digital camera and will post some pics. It's good to be back bro.....and I'm itching to get back to the gym. So how's this cold front hitting ya'll in H' Town? Miserable here.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Gotta go to lunch, I'll be back in a few!!! TTYL Bro!!!!

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> *...my boy was born Monday Feb. 17th at 10:07am. We named him Owen Scott Hagerty. Weighed in at 7lbs 11oz and 20.5 inches long.*


Congratulations!!!

--dnb

----------


## P8ball02

damn bro you look a lot bigger, congradulations

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by P8ball02_ 
> *damn bro you look a lot bigger, congradulations*


thanks bro...comments like that help push me even more! :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Major....it's been said a million times but great job bro. I can see some good results and from your posts your strength is through the roof. Not to mention god only knows how many newbies this thread is helping. Keep up the great work!! :Wink:

----------


## silverbullet

It's been said a million times and i'll say it once more- Major awesome gains bro you got some serious size and have made a dramatic improvment from the pics I saw from when you first started the cycle. 

I would also like to thank you for the work you have put in on this thread because I am a newbie and for me your thread has been the single most educational and influencial thread on the entire board. Having seen the positive results you have recieved from your cycle has pushed me off the fence and convinced me to also take the "journey to the dark side" and I most likely will be doing a cycle nearly identicle to yours. When I have further researched the topic I will post the cycle on this thread and hopefully you and others can give me your opinions on it.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by silverbullet_ 
> *It's been said a million times and i'll say it once more- Major awesome gains bro you got some serious size and have made a dramatic improvment from the pics I saw from when you first started the cycle. 
> 
> I would also like to thank you for the work you have put in on this thread because I am a newbie and for me your thread has been the single most educational and influencial thread on the entire board. Having seen the positive results you have recieved from your cycle has pushed me off the fence and convinced me to also take the "journey to the dark side" and I most likely will be doing a cycle nearly identicle to yours. When I have further researched the topic I will post the cycle on this thread and hopefully you and others can give me your opinions on it.*


Bro..that post is the entire reason I've done this diary!! Thanks for that input. Tonight was shot 3 of week 17...1cc fina 1cc winny in right tri. Weight is holding steady at 237...keto diet is coming into effect as well as the T3. Side affects...knock on wood...have been none to minimal with the little bit of acne i've reported. I do have to admit that the winny is quite painful to me, and that i've been in pain pretty much since I started the winny..BUT, sick as it sounds, I like the pain!!! 
Something did happen that I think I should mention though. I believe it was Saturday that I was doing a bi shot. Well I put the 5/8" pin in and aspirated as usual..but then I must have pushed the pin in the last few mm before I started the inject because almost immediately, my chest hurt and the most God awful taste filled my mouth...I couldn't stop coughing...I quickly aspirated again, only to find that I indeed was injecting into a vein. I pushed the blood back into my arm, pulled the pin, changed to a 1.5" and did the rest of the shot in my quad. SCARED the shit out of me..I had a hard time breathing for about 5 minutes afterwards and could NOT stop coughing. Just always keep in mind, even if you are doin everyday injects and you feel like a pro...aspirate thorougly and don't push the pin in anymore afterwards!!! Stay swole bro's....I have 5.5 weeks leff :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Great advice, damn near the same thing happened to me one time. LOL It is pretty damn scarry when it happens. 5.5 weeks to go.....keep it up bro!

----------


## thetank

holy shit man, i just looked at your starting pics, you have made the transition from a thick lookin guy too a jacked up scary looking mutherfucker!
not that you need any reassurance, but i asked my girlfriend "think this guys big?" (reffering too your latest most musc pic)
and she said
"yeah, hes fucking huge."
im with her!
awesome progress bro, 
if i missed em, my apologies, but are you keeping stats? how have your measurements changed?
thanks,
tank

----------


## majorpecs

Shit Tank..coming from you that's a huge comp!! You are one jacked bro yourself. As for measurements..I do have the beginning measurements and have been too lazy to do the updated ones, BUT, I will do that later on this weekend. Thanks for the confidence boost bro!! Stay Swole!

----------


## FKITLETSGO

Im impressed as hell bro......awesome job

----------


## majorpecs

Before:
Height: 6'
Weight: 220
Bodyfat: I have no idea, guess about 13-18%
Waist: 36"
Arms: 16.5
Calves: 17
Thighs: 25
Forearm: 13.5
Chest: 46

Current:
Height: 6'
Weight:239
Bodyfat: I still have no idea..but I was way off in my before guess...It is lower than when I started and steadily dropping.
Waist: 34" (I just got back into my 34's...bless the keto diet)
Arms: 17.5
Calves: 18
Thigh: 28
Forearm: 14
Chest: 53

Keep in mind..that with my bodyfat lower than when I started, these measurements kind of hide the true gains that I've made!! Anyway, I will do these measurements again as soon as the cutting portion of my cycle is over...Stay Swole Bro's!! :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hella gains bro.....So what's the measurements of your head.....I'm sure with everyones praise that it's also increased in size!LOL I'm just kiddin bro! I just know that when I'm on and put on some good size with everyone telling me how big I've gotten my head starts to swell. Just enjoy it bro, just enjoy it!

----------


## majorpecs

Last night was my second to last fina shot... :Cry:  ....I did 1cc fina, 1cc winny in my left tricep, and 1cc test in my right quad>(i've found that if i don't mix the winny and test it doesn't hurt as bad)

Weight this morning was at 235.5....bodyfat is steadily dropping now while my body is tightening up!! I've been toying with a very low carb diet since I started the T3 and it's really helped. Plus I've upped cardio to 30 mins in the morning....30-45 minutes in the afternoons plus my normal workouts! I don't feel that I'm losing any muscle mass, but would never diet down like this without being on gear. Sunday I had a HUGE carb up day and basically just went hogwild!! My muscles filled back out and Monday's chest/shoulder workout was off the hook! I've been keeping my carbs at 25 or less everyday during the week, going up to about 100 or so on Saturday, and then Sunday don't even ask.. :LOL:  

After tonights shot of winny/fina..I will be down to my last 3 weeks of test, and last 5 weeks of winny :Strong Smiley:  I can honestly say that I am ready to come off, do my post cycle therapy , maintain my gains...and take a break!!! This cycle has been WAY more than I ever hoped and I've def. learned alot so far......Jay Cutler..you better watch out bro :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Sounds good bro, getting the gains is only half the battle, maintaining those gains are the real struggle. Keep it up bro, can't wait to see the final results!

----------


## majorpecs

Hey..any suggestions or tips on what you guys do post cycle to help gain that edge on maintaining please let me know!!! I've heard some things about tribulus...and a couple other supps...but I'm interested to hear what anyone else has to say. 

I've forgotten to mention, the winny that I am on is by Research Technologies and it's the bomb. I just started the water based and so far I am LOVING IT!!

----------


## Jack87

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Fina shot in tricep went okay....I refuse to come across as a big pussy so I won't tell you how it hurt like a bitch..hehehe...tonight I am going to try my calf...*



 :LOL:  I found this funny becuase I know from my first tricep shot how much it can hurt if you inject a little to many cc's of hit the wrong spot... I won't call you a pussy bro cus I already know it can hurt... They get better each time you inject though...

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by buff87_ 
> *
> 
> 
>  I found this funny becuase I know from my first tricep shot how much it can hurt if you inject a little to many cc's of hit the wrong spot... I won't call you a pussy bro cus I already know it can hurt... They get better each time you inject though...*


 :Big Grin:  They def. get better....I guess they get stretched out and used to the benz...but I will say this, don't ever inject into a flexed bi, at least in my experience..I couldn't move it for 2 days afterward :Cry:

----------


## majorpecs

Well bro's.. :Cry:  my fina is gone, and how do I love that stuff!! I can't wait to use fina in a bulking cycle as I think the gains would be outstanding. Weight this morning was at 236, so I am actually up a pound from a couple days before, EVEN with my calories and carbs at bare minimums. Vascularity is improving, and I can visually see a difference in bf now!! I am now running test and winny only....I just started my zambons and had a painless shot in the calf last night.

Sides are at a minimum still...(knock on wood). My acne has all but went away except for the occasional one that pops up on my shoulders or back. Hair loss is 0. Temper/aggression really haven't been affected too much, I think the EQ is the only one that I could tell affected my feelings. Testicular shrinkage is present as expected. Besides that, there have been no sides to speak of.

4.5 weeks left... :Strong Smiley:  stay swole bros!!

----------


## majorpecs

Well today is the beginning of week 19, this cycle has been an amazing journey!! I've totally morphed my physique from being a big guy, to being a jacked guy...and now I am working on cutting up as much as possible before this cycle is over. I decided that my next cycle is going to be dedicated strictly to cutting as I've been getting such good results doing it and want to see what my physique will truly look like sans the bf. Weight is holding steady at around 235 for now, in spite of the fact that my bf is steadily dropping. So that must mean that the winny is giving me some small but quality gains, even without the high carb/calorie count that I had while bulking. I am def. beginning to experience the anxiety about coming off that I've heard about. I am totally prepared mentally for the crash and I fully expect it. What I do worry about is how well I will be able to maintain the gains I've worked so hard to get. Strength isn't a big deal to me, but I'd hate to lose size. I've gotten some really good pointers from BigTexan and a couple others, that I am going to implement post-cycle and see what happens. I will keep this journal updated through my clomid and a couple weeks afterwards so any newbies can see how the post cycle phase is..(i'm kinda interested myself).....anyway, tonight will be 1cc winny and 1cc test... :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Good job bro, and don't worry about the fall, the less you fret about it the easier it will be.

----------


## steve112074

would love to see you cut up! You must have a sh.. load of mass underneath. Good work bro

----------


## jarrett

I'd like to comment on this boys temper... last thursday i took him out for a night of womens banana pudding wrestling at our local bar in houston.... the fights were the shit .. besides the annoying woman behind us screaming at the top of her lungs to have the girls show there breasts.. anyways.. some one spilt beer on him OMG did our big boy majorpecs break out in rage.. next thing you know some dude is pleading with him God im sorry i didnt mean for the beer to spill on you!! ... 

heheh ... we going to pudding wrestling thursday???

----------


## majorpecs

that shit is the bomb....stupid fucker just had to drop his beer down my arm :Devil:  

yeah..fuck it...let's do it!!

----------


## jarrett

for ya'll who dont know about that houston pudding wrestling here's ya go

----------


## pcity

Good luck on your gains bro!!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by pcity_ 
> *Good luck on your gains bro!!*


Thanks PCity!

----------


## ripsid

Major as always major props! Major Props! Everything you've done has been great from the cycle to the diary to keep me motivated when I'm in a situation physically that I can't do on my own! 
Also, I'd be pissed to if someone took my eye off the "Battle of the Bannana Jello"! Great job! 
How long are you going to wait for your cutting cycle? That should be interesting, because that's when you can see what's deep down in those fibers bro! Kick some ass! and PROPS to you Pecs!

SID!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by ripsid_ 
> *Major as always major props! Major Props! Everything you've done has been great from the cycle to the diary to keep me motivated when I'm in a situation physically that I can't do on my own! 
> Also, I'd be pissed to if someone took my eye off the "Battle of the Bannana Jello"! Great job! 
> How long are you going to wait for your cutting cycle? That should be interesting, because that's when you can see what's deep down in those fibers bro! Kick some ass! and PROPS to you Pecs!
> 
> SID!*


Thanks bro...I am going to wait 4-5 months to do a true cutting cycle...I am thinking I want to run something like this:

weeks 1-16 test prop
weesk 1-12 fina 75mg ed
weeks 11-18 winny 75mg ed
T3 run about a 40 day cutting cycle...and maybe throw in some clen this time. 

I've neglected to mention that the T3 I've been on is awesome. I can really feel the effects, and my bodyfat has dropped so much that it is physically seeable. I now have vascularity in my calves, shoulders, entire arms, and had my first one pop up on my back :Strong Smiley:  I have 4 weeks of winny left....but my T3 is almost gone..I may be able to drop another couple percent before I get off cycle..I am working my ass off, I've been doing cardio at least 30min a day, most days doing a morning and evening session at 30-45min apiece! I have some of that cardispan coming to see how well it works on the extra fat on my gut that just doesn't want to go anywhere. I'll keep everyone posted on that also. I've also been doing alot of drop and super sets to create a more cardiovascular workout environment. I've dropped heavy compound movements squats and deads, and am working on other machines to get in higher reps.......I haven't weighed myself since last week, but last measurement was at 235.5...I figure to get my bodyfat into the 12-15% range I need to drop at least 10 more pounds...maybe more, I am a bad judge of bodyfat. That's it for now.....I will keep the end of my cycle closely updated as alot of diaries I've read leave out the post cycle part and that's the part that worried/s me the most! Stay Swole Bros!!!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Major, with how well you're doing at both your cycle and this diary you should have no fear of your post-cycle time. About that banana wrestling thing.......will we be able to maybe go see some of it when I'm up there either this weekend or next? Of course I'm all natural right now so....you big 'ole jacked up bros can't be picking on me....LOL TTYL

----------


## redrumkev

major. Great "tale". I have been an active watcher of these thread - and like your results. I am in the middle of my 3rd week of Cyp/EQ - anouth 7 weeks or so I will be throwing in the tren , swapping Cyp for prop and adding winny at the very end. All in all about 17 weeks. Have enought to go a week or two more or shorten by one - see how gains are coming. But I also will be heating up the fat loss with T3/Clen /ECA - I was wondering if you could post some pics showing your pre and post t3 cycle part of your "tale". I just wanted to see the results - I am the same start weight as you, only diff is I am 2 inches taller. So I have a little less b/f - but basically we are close - so your results should be really similar to mine - Atleast I would hope - as you have done so well. Well congrats bro - wanted to wait a while - to say that - til you were aways in towards your goal - which we all know you have blasted thur that goal and exceeded it times two.

----------


## sdemarco89

Major props on your gains and a noticable increase in size. I would really recommend adding anavar to your cutting cycle. I ran between 50-60 mg/ed of winstrol and 40-50 mg/ed of oxandrolone for 5 weeks and became absolutely ripped. I do not know if you will experience the same results because I am a competing athlete at a division 1 level, but you seem like a dedicated individual who can accomplish whatever he sets his mind too. I would just recommend the oxandrolone, you can get 100, 5 mg Denkall Oxandrovet in TJ for $100. Expensive but worth it in my opinion. Best of Luck!!!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by sdemarco89_ 
> *Major props on your gains and a noticable increase in size. I would really recommend adding anavar to your cutting cycle. I ran between 50-60 mg/ed of winstrol and 40-50 mg/ed of oxandrolone for 5 weeks and became absolutely ripped. I do not know if you will experience the same results because I am a competing athlete at a division 1 level, but you seem like a dedicated individual who can accomplish whatever he sets his mind too. I would just recommend the oxandrolone, you can get 100, 5 mg Denkall Oxandrovet in TJ for $100. Expensive but worth it in my opinion. Best of Luck!!!*


Thanks for the advice bro....but I do believe it will take me longer than 5 weeks to get RIPPED, but I will be there one day. It's my goal to step on a stage one day and compete, and I know I am a few years away..but when I do get there I plan on being massive and shredded :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Alos when you "get there" I hope you don't forget your bro's here ate AR! LOL Just so you know now.....when it all happens, send me tickets to the shows!!!!!LMAO

----------


## majorpecs

Hell...BIG TEXAN will always have a reserved ticket!! <--i made a note to put your name on my future VIP lists :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Hell...BIG TEXAN will always have a reserved ticket!! <--i made a note to put your name on my future VIP lists*


 :Big Grin:  Thanks......it feels good to be loved. :LOL:  I to am hoping to one day be ready to step on stage. And yes I'll return the gesture.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> *
>  Thanks......it feels good to be loved. I to am hoping to one day be ready to step on stage. And yes I'll return the gesture.*


hell man...by the time you get there..it'll have to be in the masters class :LOL:  

Anyway...I have a theory I want to throw out and see if anyone has experienced the same thing. I currently finished my T3 cycle on Friday but instead of following Cycleon's well thought out cycle to a T, I decided to do my own thing and ran the higher dosages longer than I was supposed to. This led to my ramp down being VERY short...and I CRASHED HARD..starting Thursday night and it's just going away today, I've had the worst cold of my life...constant drainage in my head, really THICK boogers and mucus made my life HELL for 3 days..it's now moved down into my chest and is a little cough. I tried to research it, but couldn't find any info on this side effect of T3 so I may be wrong, I may have just contracted a bug somewhere...but anyway, I ate alot of glutamine while I was laid up to try and prevent myself from becoming catabolic. We'll see how I far in the gym tommorow as far as strenght and weight go. I do have to say this though..I now have veins running the full width of my arm and across my biceps...very vascular in the shoulders now, but really only visible when I work on my delts. Forearms are SICK vascular...If I could ever get my bodyweight down below 15% (not if, WHEN) I think I am going to have a great vascular look considering how I look now. My entire body is actually lean right now, EXCEPT for in my gut!! I was 300lbs and probably 40% bf about 2.5 years ago...so I am starting to think that I may have to go to more extreme measures to get rid of the gut. My diet has been spot on for the past 4.5 months of this cycle..(of course I had cheat days)...but especially the past 3 weeks, I've been at low low carbs and calories while running the T3 and it still seems to not have effected my gut :Cry:  I guess that's going to be my problem spot..I always have some extra fat on my chest..but it seems to be going away..and if any of it is estrogen related, I know my bf has to get to aroun 7% to actually do anything about that.....I think that by the time my off period is over, and I get in my true cutting cycle, I will be alot closer if not to my goal of bf under 15%!!!!!! Sorry for the rambling post...I've just missed posting due to that damn cold...STAY SWOLE BROS!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

It'll have to be in the Master's! Yeah real funny jerky! LOL Sorry to hear you're under the weather. I've never used t3 before so, can't help ya there. Just rest and get plenty of fluids bro. As for your "gut", don't feel bad, I have the same problem. I think it's just loose skin from when I was WAY over weight. It's taking me forever but it's slowly tightening up. So don't lose faith, and keep at it. Good luck bro!!! I'll see you this Saturday as long as the plant I work at doesn't go down.

----------


## majorpecs

Allright..that cold I was talking about in my last post is almost over with..I haven't been to the gym since Friday...but I've stayed fairly active and eaten alot of protein and glutamine to prevent getting catabolic so I don't think I was negatively affected at all. 

One thing totally off subject but worth mentioning: since I've done this cycle, I am the fking SUPERSTAR of my softball team. I've hit 4 out since the season started, and we've only played 4 games!!! 

Anway, on the sides, knock on wood, there still isn't really anything to report. The acne has increases a little since I started the T3, I've had 2 pretty bad breakouts on my shoulders, but I honestly think that's because the T3 kept a fine sheen of sweat on me anytime i was active....

Last night was 1cc test, 1cc winny.....OH YEAH, I bought a bottle of that Kynoselen...http://www.kynoselen.com/....I figured what the hell, I've been injecting 3cc's daily subcutaneously in the stomach and lower chest area to see if it will in fact help in getting rid of the excess fat. I'll keep you posted on this as I'm monitoring it pretty closely...the burn isn't too bad when you inject it, just a slight burning sensation.

cycle is winding down and I'm dreading coming off..but I'm also ready to take a break from sticking myself everyday...Thanks for sticking with me bros....couple more weeks and I'll stop clogging up the Results board with my post. :LOL:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey, you're not clogging up anything bro. This has to be one of the best threads on AR. Keep me posted on the Kynoselen. I've been interested in trying it but want to learn more about it first.

----------


## majorpecs

Allright guys..I'm back in the saddle again. I came down with a bad head cold and then got 2 ear infections...but it's all gone now and yesterday I got back in the gym for the first time since Friday. I did an arm workout and got some wicked pumps, it sure did feel good to be back. I ate alot of protein and glutamine while I was out of the gym so I don't feel that the layoff hurt me at all.

Shots right now basically consist of 50mg winny ed, and test on mondays and thursdays. This will be my last week of test, with two more weeks of winny to follow.

Weight this morning was 230.5..the lowest I've been yet, and I can tell by looking in the mirror how much bodyfat I've lost. Kynoselen seems to be working a very little bit in reducing lower chest and stomach fat. I'll keep you updated on this as I know it's an interesting and controversial subject. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Aerosmith-"Back in the saddle again!" 

Welcome back......god it sucks to miss like that but in all reality it probably was a needed rest, besides being sick.

----------


## majorpecs

Phewwwwwwww.......Killer leg workout yesterday!!! I tried this high volume shock workout for my quads...damn, that's the first time I've EVER seen veins on my legs. I had 2 fat ones pop up on the teardrops. Here's what I did:

Leg Press 400lb 60reps 
Leg Press 500lb 50reps
Leg Press 600lb 40reps

Leg Extension 275lb 12reps x3

Hack Squats 100lb 25reps
Hack Squats 200lb 20reps
Hack Squats 300lb 15reps
 
Smith Machine Lunges 135 to failure x3

And I did this entire workout in about 40 minutes..let's just say that walking is a task today, but I LOVE it!!

Anyway, last night was my last shot of test :Frown:  17 more shot of winny and I will begin my post cycle therapy !! Weight this morning was at 230.25, and a visual check in the mirror brought a smile!! Cycle has been off the hook and I can't wait to plan out the next one....Stay Swole Bros!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I just want to see some pics when it's all done!

----------


## nutz_gtd

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz
You did that workout, dammmnnnn. Im gonna try it one day and see how it feels. But Major my god must have been a nasty leg pump. Yes Quadzilla, keep it up. Oh Damn your almost finished your cycle, so tell me are you fully satisfied. My next will be the duration of yours, and yes man I'll be bugging ya for some help.

All in all good job

Nut i

----------


## raw12

how much was your squat ,bench, and deadlift before the cycle .
how much is it now

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks NUTZ...pm me anytime bro!! 

Raw....here are how my lifts have improved:

Squat 405x4 now 450x6
Bench 340x1 now 405x1
Deadlift 405x4 now 2 sets of 405x6-8

----------


## Cock Diesel155

Hell yeah Major that workout is the shit. I did it today (Saturday) and got a nasty pump in my quads. My legs were totally shocked because of the high reps. I noticed my teardrops were lookin good during the hack squats. The lunges to failure killed me. I must say, walking to the car took a while after this one, and I sweated like a mofo. Hell of a workout bro...

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Cock Diesel155_ 
> *Hell yeah Major that workout is the shit. I did it today (Saturday) and got a nasty pump in my quads. My legs were totally shocked because of the high reps. I noticed my teardrops were lookin good during the hack squats. The lunges to failure killed me. I must say, walking to the car took a while after this one, and I sweated like a mofo. Hell of a workout bro...*


Hell yah...that workout swelled my quads with blood like no other has....i'm glad you tried it out and liked it!! It takes some nutz to get through that one :Strong Smiley:

----------


## majorpecs

:Strong Smiley:  Well bro's, what can I say..the journey is almost over. I have 1.5 weeks of winny left then my clomid therapy will be starting..I've actually started taking 50mg of clomid daily yesterday..which I will do through the end of my cycle. Then I'll do the standard 300/100/50 treatment. Weight is around 229 or very close to that..I will be weighing myself tommorow and posting that for you guys..

----------


## BIG TEXAN

:Cry:  They grow up so darn fast!!! Great job bro......see ya Saturday!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> * They grow up so darn fast!!! Great job bro......see ya Saturday!*


Just wait till my next cycle....now that I've got one under my belt..it's ON!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Just wait till my next cycle....now that I've got one under my belt..it's ON!!*


Well if everything goes well, and I can get some pins this weekend, it'll be on Monday for me :Big Grin: !!!!!!!!!

----------


## majorpecs

i can bring you a few to get you started :Wink: ...i have a couple extra 23g 1" if you need 'em!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

That's cool, I just found out that Wal-Mart here in town sells boxes of 15 without asking questions at about .25 cents a piece. Hell I usually go to the feed store....ya know, gotta get some syringes for my "hogs"  :LOL: . When I started getting bigger they started looking at me funny so I'd send my wife.  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

Tex, that's funny man!  :LOL:  
Major, down to 229, that's hot bro! You must have a tear in your eye know that just a few months ago you were so nervous about just DOING the cycle!

----------


## jarrett

hey bro we gunna be meeting up early sat. big tex gunna be making his apperance some where around 11 am or so

----------


## Vibrantred94gt

Damn Major....great improvment!!!!!!!!

I can't believe how big you have gotten. Still keeping all your gains?

Also, great post. This should be some sort of sticky!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Vibrantred94gt_ 
> *Damn Major....great improvment!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe how big you have gotten. Still keeping all your gains?
> 
> Also, great post. This should be some sort of sticky!*


Thanks bro..actually my cycle isn't over until the end of next week so I've not lost anything at all besides water/fat. I will continue to post throughout the post cycle so everyone can see how i do with maintaining my gains!! I don't plan on losing much at all..so I guess we'll see.

----------


## Vibrantred94gt

Good job brotha!!

Hey, I noticed that in your workout plan you do high reps x 3. I thoght for getting bigger you were supposed to do lower reps and 1 or 2 more sets?

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Vibrantred94gt_ 
> *Good job brotha!!
> 
> Hey, I noticed that in your workout plan you do high reps x 3. I thoght for getting bigger you were supposed to do lower reps and 1 or 2 more sets?*


Either way, your muscle will grow. But lower reps and heavier weight is more strength training. I am doing more reps to try and train for hypertrophy of the muscle groups involved. Shit..Warrior would be able to explain it so much more eloquently..but you get the idea :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey major....have you been doing that higher rep (hypertrophy) for your whole cycle? I'm tying to come up with a different type of workout than what I'm used to for this coming cycle.

----------


## Vibrantred94gt

*********SNIP******

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> *Hey major....have you been doing that higher rep (hypertrophy) for your whole cycle? I'm tying to come up with a different type of workout than what I'm used to for this coming cycle.*


Actually BigTexan, this entire cycle I've used more reps than I have in the previous year of training, BUT since I started the cutting phase I've really upped the reps and lowered the rest time to create a workout environment geared towards helping me drop more fat. It's been great, I think that I will always train for hypertrophy specific when I get on cycle.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Vibrantred94gt_ 
> *I found this being sold as a "group" package. It says that it is designed to add 10-15 pounds of lean mass while loosing fat. 
> 
> 50 tablets of Cytomel (50 mcg/tablet) 
> 210 tablets of Clenbuterol (20 mcg/tablet ) 
> 11 vials of Deca durabolin (200 mg/vial) 
> 
> The cycle breaks down like this.:
> 
> ...


Bro..You WILL not gain 10-15 pounds off this cycle, especially following a cutting diet. The Decca will basically be enough to keep you from losing muscle while take the clen /cytomel and following a spot-on diet!! If your goal is to just drop bodyfat while maintaining your muscle mass then I guess it would be an okay cycle, but I'd do a test before I'd do decca only....just my .02 though

----------


## Vibrantred94gt

Damn, sorry about dropping in on your post like that!! I meant to start a new post. 

I always hate it when someone trys to change the subject of a thread with their own questions/concerns.

Once again, sorry bout that.

----------


## Vibrantred94gt

Hey, thanks for the response as well. You could delete that whole response though so other people don't get side tracked on it. 

This post has stayed on track for 8 pages...and excellent tool for nebies(like myself).

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey major, I might have to give it a try this go around. So where are we going to eat tomorrow, just curious on how much denaro to bring :Big Grin: ! I might be bringing the wifey.....I'm trying to talk her out of it, but you know how women can be..... :LOL:  I'll see ya tomorrow around noon!

----------


## jarrett

we are big fans of HOOTERS.... I eat he bufflo wings he eats the salad and mahi mahi

----------


## BIG TEXAN

You know I have never ate at Hooters before......can't wait to see the "atmosphere" there.  :Big Grin:  I'll probably start craving a milkshake.  :LOL:  As long as it's food I'll be ready to throw the grub on.

----------


## jarrett

i ussually order 60 wings for my fat self!! and a big fay water!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Actually everyone laughs cause they know what I'll order before we get there......chicken fajita, no totillas, rice, salad, water. Never changes.....well sometimes I'll go for the steak.  :LOL:

----------


## jarrett

fuck that 3mile hot wings!! 60 please and a big water.. i only have a couple more weks till i start my cycle again so im getting all my drinking and eating bad habits over with now

----------


## BIG TEXAN

:LOL:  I hear ya.....I have a hard time cheating anymore, cause if I do mentally I feel like crap for days.....I will have to try their hot wings though.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> * I hear ya.....I have a hard time cheating anymore, cause if I do mentally I feel like crap for days.....I will have to try their hot wings though.*


That's me man...it's a lifestyle change Jarrett just hasn't seemed to be able to commit too..which of course reflects on his physique...and come on guys..you are starting to hijack my thread!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Alright you big " :Cry: "!!!!  :LOL:  You can have your thread back. See ya tomorrow!

----------


## redrumkev

great thread - i bet it reaches at least 12 pages with post cycle therapy !!!

----------


## roch

great thread man. you have some awesome gains going there. I started reading this when you had first started and was hoping you'd be donw by now! I'm the guys who waits for at least three books to be written in a series before buying any. I HATE TO WAIT!! no patience as you can see. looking good man can't wait to see any pics or a write up on the clomid.

----------


## redrumkev

13939 reads - is this the most of a thread on this board - any of the vet/mods from the beginning know what the max reads or post to a thread have been.... ?

----------


## majorpecs

Well guys...this is week 22 and the last of my cycle...I have 3 shots of winny left then I begin the infamous clomid therapy. I actually had an extra set of clomid pills laying around, so I've been taking 50mg a day for about 1.5 weeks now. Weight is holding at 227...

Sides: Acne-almost non-existent at this time, I guess the water based winny doesn't really cause acne. High blood pressure, I've been having bloody boogers for the last couple of days which I am assuming is the result of having high blood pressure. Testicular shrinkage is crazy>I really wish I had sprung for the HCG ..oh well, live and learn, let's see how long it takes me to recover without it. 

Vascularity is getting to be NICE...I've got veins everywhere now, but my belly..hehehe...I'm working on that stuborn thing....sometimes I feel like I'm spinning my wheels..but just the other day my wife told me how sexy I was looking and commented on how my stomach was ALOT smaller...then I noticed!! Anway, I am probably rambling...I broke my fucking ankle tonight at softball and am on some vicodin for the pain!!! I get a walking cast put on it in 3 days..and the doc said there should be no probs with getting in my legs workouts>minus the squats or anything that puts pressure on my ankle....I'll make it work!! Anyway..the easy part of the cycle is almost over, then I begin the hard part>>recovery and maintaining my gains....
Stay Swole Bros!!!!

----------


## redrumkev

sorry to hear about your ankle - lucky it happened week 22 with 3 shots left. Better then week 2 or 12 for that matter. Can't wait to see the pics showing the vascularity!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Damn brother......sorry to hear about the ankle. Looking good though, good luck on the ankle recovery and post cycle!

----------


## ripsid

Major, Bro that Sucks about your ankle! 
I want to say that reading your diary for the last several months has been awesome! I've been reading and trying to learn and bugging the crap out of you and you've been great from the updates to answering everyones questions. If there was an award for thread of the year you'd get it. Hope you don't have a rough recovery and definately keep all aspects of the recovery in the diary! Great job on all that you've done! Thanks Bro!

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks guys...your responses, advice, encouragement, and flaming were a good part of my inspiration. I've never broken a bone before and last night was not a good night to start...all I could think about the entire time was...can't be out of the gym..can't be out of the gym....I'm encouraged that my workouts won't be affected very much though!! Anyway, I will def keep this journal updated through clomid and whatever else I run for recovery. 

Kynoselen update: It's kinda weird..I've been injecting the stuff 3 cc's a day into lower pecs, stomach, and love handles. Some of the shots just kinda formed a hard little mass...others dissolved completely and seem to have helped. I've lost alot of bodyfat, but the hard part was my gut which never wanted to lose....NOW I have started losing stomach fat...so I guess what I am saying is that the kyno seems to be effective if you are really dieting down hardcore and cutting up..otherwise, i don't know that you could tell a difference.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Good update on the Kynoselen.....

----------


## majorpecs

Allright guys...cycle is over tonight, my last shot of winny will be shot into my right bicep and then I begin my clomid therapy on Sunday.

This broken ankle has really knocked me out of commision, I found out yesterday I'll be on crutches for 1 month..let's just say it's a bitch to workout on crutches..but I made it in there last night and got in a livable shoulder and back workout. I am going to try and get in a chest workout today...wish me luck!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Man.....this really sucks. Well no reason to fret over it, cause there isn't much you CAN do about it. Good luck to ya bro and I hope all goes well. At least it shouldn't put a damper on our tubing plans.  :Big Grin:  Even if it's still broke, just think how good that cold water will feel on it.  :Wink:

----------


## majorpecs

Well guys...I'm well into my clomid therapy, and I gotta say that the threads you read about it making you emotional are so true. I posted another thread about this, but I was watching "The Rookie" and started bawling on Saturday. I've never in my life cried at a movie, and this one had me going like a little bitch...I was dumbfounded. 
Anyway, for those of you who don't know, I broke my ankle last week. Needless to say, I've only been able to get in a couple of workouts since then. I have to go back this Thursday to get a cast put on, and I am supposed to be on crutches for another 3 weeks..THIS SUCKS ASS!!!

I am doing what I can to keep my body from getting catabolic, and every 2 days I'm going to the gym and getting in whatever workout I can...needless to say, my after pics will be delayed a few weeks while I'm fighting this broken ankle. I will keep this journal updated through post cycle and give as many details as possible. Stay Swole Bros!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Man bro....just do what you can and just heal up....good luck brother.

----------


## redrumkev

clomid made me cry - I used it post cycle for the 1st time this dec/jan and say Maid in Manhattan - and couldn't stop crying - I was like why - why didn't he take her back in the middle of it. And you know what - I didn't even want to watch it to begin with and I got all wrapped up in that movie - emotionally. I hate clomid - but it worked - atrophy went away in a few weeks - just kinda sucks being down/emotional most of the time.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by redrumkev_ 
> *clomid made me cry - I used it post cycle for the 1st time this dec/jan and say Maid in Manhattan - and couldn't stop crying - I was like why - why didn't he take her back in the middle of it. And you know what - I didn't even want to watch it to begin with and I got all wrapped up in that movie - emotionally. I hate clomid - but it worked - atrophy went away in a few weeks - just kinda sucks being down/emotional most of the time.*


you have no idea bro...how hard it is to not get depressed over this ankle..the clomid is not helping.....I'm at home bedridden today, this damn thing hurts like a BITCH!! I still don't have a hard cast on it due to the swelling, my next ortho appointment is on Thursday. I'm having to stay out of the gym until I get the cast, because of the risk of further injuring my ankle while it's so vulnerable. I'm keeping my calories at maintenance, dialed my carbs down a little bit...and have been eating about 50g glutamine today to try and keep my body from getting catabolic. I'm feeling like I'm losing everything and getting fat from not being able to do anything....it's all pretty much mental, but like I said, the clomid isn't helping. anyway, i'll keep you guys updated on my post cycle as much as possible since the next 6 weeks are pretty much fucked!!! Stay Swole Bros!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey major- man I feel for ya. Just don't beat yourself up over it though cause it won't do ya ant good. Just play the sympathy card for all it's worth with the misses! :Big Grin:  6 weeks ain't nothing man, you'll be back better than before. Just stay focused and stay away from "Old Yeller" especially while on clomid.  :LOL:  Good luck to ya....I know injury recovery is a pain in the ass, it took me almost a year from my neck injury to to get back in the gym. peace.

----------


## ripsid

Do you need a hug bro?  :LOL:  Just kidding man... For me I'd stay away from Rudy (not giuliani). I guess watch you have to stay away from TBS! They're always trying to get the tears out of us! 
Bro, you've had a great run and a couple weeks of clomid will make it all worth while! Time to get away from Superman and back to Clarke Pec!

----------


## jarrett

BLAH SUCK IT UP YOU BIG WIMP!!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> _Originally posted by jarrett_ 
> *BLAH SUCK IT UP YOU BIG WIMP!!!*


You're cold bro.....cold. :LOL:

----------


## jarrett

yeah ole gimp boy is bed ridden. and livin it up on vicodin.... damn i wish i was bed ridden and all pumped full of vicodin

----------


## ripsid

Ruthless man! Absolutely Ruthless!  :LOL:

----------


## Vibrantred94gt

> _Originally posted by jarrett_ 
> *BLAH SUCK IT UP YOU BIG WIMP!!!*



 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## FireFighter

Bro Great gains man!!!! Good job!

----------


## nutz_gtd

Oh Dammmmnnnnn Dawg
Man sorry to hear about your ankle man. But shit that aint gonna hold you down, man do your thing and work around the ankle. 
Let me know how it goes.
Im gonna PM you soon regarding my next MajorPec Cycle hahahhaah

Yeah boy go get em

Nut

----------


## majorpecs

Yeah bros...the clomid therapy is well underway...HUGE loads abound, nuts are growing....and emotions are running rampant. I'm getting a hard cast put on my leg tommorow and will be back in the gym hitting it!!! Legs are going to take a hite for about 6 weeks..but the rest of my body will be getting worked out!!!! I haven't been able to weigh myself for about 2 weeks obviously due to this damn ankle..but even being out of the gym for a week hasnt seemed to hurt me yet. I'll keep everyone updated....and get your input on my next cycle soon. Stay Swole!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Keep at it bro and don't let it get ya too down.

----------


## majorpecs

Clomid therapy is going well....I can finally tell that my nutz are getting bigger. I've been taking 100mg a day for about 2 weeks...I'll be lowering the dose to 50mg starting next week. 

I finally got the cast put on my leg yesterday and doc cleared me to get back in the gym!!! I'll be doing bis/tris/forearms today....DAMN i can't wait to get back in there, it's been driving me crazy not being able to go. The past 3 days I've been bedridden trying to drop swelling on my foot and I had alot of time to think about my next cycle...woohoo.....I can't wait...I'm thinking September 1 is my next start date...I'm deciding between two cycles:

Weeks 1-20 Test Enanth 750mg/week
Weeks 1-15 Equipose 600mg/week
Weeks 1-8 Fina 75mg/week
Weeks 16-22 Winny 100mg/ed

or 

Weeks 1-16 Test Prop 100mg/ed
Weeks 1-8 Fina 75mg/ed
Weeks 1-12 Equipose 600mg/ed
Weeks 10-16 Winny 100mg/ed

I'm so tempted to try out some growth, but want to have at least one more cycle under my belt before I give that a go. I figured if I'm going to be doing fina and winny that prop would be a good choice since i'd be doing ed injects anyway. The purpose of the cycle will be the same as my first...1st phase:bulk 2nd phase:cut 

Stay Swole Bros!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Damn bro....they both look good. I'd have to flip a coin. :LOL:  I'd go with the Prop cycle. I'll be shooting for my next one in Dec. or Jan. GROWTH.....GROWTH, shit I wished I could afford that. There's no way I'd be able to swintg that much cash.  :LOL:  Don't forget, I'm a poor bastard. Great news that you'll be back in the gym today. Just don't over do it and put alot of stain on that leg.

----------


## BigGreen

I like the first option, though they're both solid picks...i'd just wonder if it's necessary to bump up test to 750 on such a long cycle, especially with fina at the beginning? But, I'm admittedly not very familiar with what conditions require the upping of dosages above "standard", so I'm sure you know what you're doing. Best of luck back in the gym today....but please explain one thing: while you were lying in bed, what was keeping you from busting out a few hammer curls over the edgeof the bed, or even some flyes???  :LOL:

----------


## jarrett

I like the idea of adding the fina in the front.

----------


## roch

sorry to hear about the akle bro. hope to see you back on top of your game real soon. another way to look at is a great opportunity for your body to heal. some people on here talk about stopping for the 2 weeks while clomid therapy is on. just something to think about.

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks for the input guys...it's appreciated. BigGreen-it may not be neccessary to bump the test to 750, but if I run the prop to it's full potential 100mg/ed then it would be about 700mg anyway..that was my reasoning behind the 750 of enanth.

BigTexan-my wife will be pissed, but if I can get a decent source for growth I may give it a shot.

Jarret-if you'll make my fina worth a shit this time, then maybe I will add it...

Roch-actually man, the first 1 week of clomid therapy I only made it to the gym once...I haven't had any muscle loss, but I can tell that I may be gaining a little bodyfat as I can't do any cardio right now and just now getting back into the gym.

Clomid therapy is going great, the emotional side effect seems to have worn off...but I will admit that lately I've been in a great mood, of course that may be due to the fact that I am able to get back in the gym. 

Stay Swole Bros!

----------


## jarrett

hey man it was decent enough with now whattman filter!! lol

----------


## majorpecs

Allright Bro's.....traditional clomid therapy is over in a couple days..but I'm going to jump back up to 100mg and go another week with it....I'm not recovering as fast as I thought I would, but it's coming!!

Damn broke leg is really hindering me, but I'm fighting through it!! Manuvering around the gym on crutches gets trying at times, especially trying to move a 45lb plate from one spot to another. I don't feel as though I've lost a thing except for maybe some of the tightness that I had. Masswise I'm about at the same size as when I came off.

Pics will come soon...I am off the crutches next Thursday, then I get a walking cast for 2 more weeks.........THEN I'M BACK!

----------


## ripsid

major man look at the situation in a positive, at least you can still work your upper body! May do more restrictive excersizes. What has the rebound been like with the clomid, I know you said you were emotional. I'm very curious about what that hole ordeal is like. 
I may have my girl talked into the whole gear situation. I did it in a funny way, "Hey you wouldn't mind sticking me in the ass with a pin every monday would you?!"

----------


## majorpecs

One last update bros.....it's been a terrific journey and I can't wait until my next. Thanks for stayin with me the last few months as I stepped over to the darkside. All your comments and help was appreciated.

Clomid therapy will be over in 6 more days...I extended it a few days because I felt I needed it. Acne has increases slightly since I've started clomid, mainly on my shoulders and back....huge loads have been forthcoming also, my wife is like wtf..hehehe....Emotions still run the gamut sometimes, but I've learned what not to watch on tv to prevent tears from springing up.

I get off the crutches Tuesday into a walking cast....gonna get back into my cardio routine and get ready for that last set of after pics I said I would post.

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *....huge loads have been forthcoming also, my wife is like wtf..hehehe....*


Ugh, thanks for sharing...

--dnb

----------


## redrumkev

> _Originally posted by David B._ 
> *
> 
> Ugh, thanks for sharing...
> 
> --dnb*


LOL.... I think there is a differnet forum for that...  :Big Grin:  

Glad all is good. Sorry about the leg. Wow - this is something you will remember for a long time. All your pictures over the next few years will reflect your hard work as I think you are hooked. not just on AAS but on the healthy lifestyle and the constant drive to improve your health, body, mind, and have fun will doing it. That what I am hooked on. It is something to do and it is fun and benifits me all around. I am a happier person and hell - I could be spending my money and time on a lot of other worthless things. Atleast the time/money/energy benifits me. I am going to miss this thread - looked forward to seeing your progress. Good luck in the future!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well Major....it's been fun logging on here damn near everyday to see how your journey is going. Now I'm on my new journey and hope to keep a journal as good as yours. I'm glad to hear you're back in the gym and soon that leg of yours will be back 100% and thing's will get better.

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks guys.....and I do plan on keeping another journal of my next cycle that I plan on starting in August or September....next journal will be even better!!

----------


## Foxy Sphinx

> _Originally posted by redrumkev_ 
> *clomid made me cry - I used it post cycle for the 1st time this dec/jan and say Maid in Manhattan - and couldn't stop crying - I was like why - why didn't he take her back in the middle of it. And you know what - I didn't even want to watch it to begin with and I got all wrapped up in that movie - emotionally. I hate clomid - but it worked - atrophy went away in a few weeks - just kinda sucks being down/emotional most of the time.*


LMAO aww poor bastard. Was that in the movie theatre? LOL Could get alotta chicks crying infront of them!

Clomids emotional aspects got me so intrigued, being an aspiring actor... I could only imagine the beneficial new emotional lvl I could acheive on a 1 gram dose of clomid LOL I already cry if I step on a bug and thats without clomid.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by Foxy Sphinx_ 
> *
> 
> LMAO aww poor bastard. Was that in the movie theatre? LOL Could get alotta chicks crying infront of them!
> 
> Clomids emotional aspects got me so intrigued, being an aspiring actor... I could only imagine the beneficial new emotional lvl I could acheive on a 1 gram dose of clomid LOL I already cry if I step on a bug and thats without clomid.*


now that's a use for clomid i haven't thought about yet.....hehehe....

----------


## Foxy Sphinx

Ya its a use ive been pondering for some time Major. Id like to use it for auditions cause thats when its tuffest, when ur in compeititon with dozens if not hundreads or thousands of others, you gotta be able to deliver every ounce of emotion you can, they ask you to cry on spot, you gotta be able to do it in 5 seconds flat or your outta there!

----------


## BlocRoc

Damn

Just finished reading the WHOLE THREAD....WHoa!

Now to see some final pics....

Great JOB!

----------


## BigGreen

Major, 

From the looks of another thread floating around this board, you're leaning strongly towards using insulin for the next go around. Is that actually the case? So are we to assume you already have another cycle planned, or is this just the brainstorming session? I'll be looking forward to the sequel. Oh, and one more question, as you get farther and farther away from your last shot, how is recovery holding up, broken leg and all? Is the attitude still there in the gym, are you dragging ass, or what? I'd be interested to hear on this one, as, like you said, i think the post-cycle atmosphere is all too often absent from member journals.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

BigGreen....I don't think he's planning on running insulin for his next cycle, he's doing some research on it for the new updates being made for AR. 

Major...so how's it going? The leg doing any better and I'm curious to know how you're holding up now post cycle as well.

----------


## jarrett

120ml prop. 60ml winnie, 100 ct 50mg winnie tabs, cytomel ,dnp ,clen , 40ml eq,10ml humalin R 


who wants to put him a cycle together

----------


## chinups

PICS???

----------


## majorpecs

I admit...I tried to kill this thread before post cycle recovery was over. And honestly guys, I think that I've actually made some gains since I've been off the gear. The end of my cycle coincided with my broken leg....I was out of the gym the first week I was off cycle. I eat about 40g of glutamine every day since I've been off...recently finished 1 month of clomid therapy, and haven't lost any size at all.....the only thing I have seemed to lose is a little of my vascularity which I think is due to the fact that I cannot do any cardio with this cast on my leg, and I've jacked up the calories since I've been off to make sure I maintain. I had no acne flareup from the clomid therapy, only side affect I experienced on the clomid was the damn emotional roller coaster, and one episode of seeing some tracers.

Big Green, I am actually researching insulin for my own personal knowledge. I am not going to do the insulin faq for the board since I have no personal experience with it yet. I still haven't decided if it's something I want to try next time or not......I still have alot of research to do.

I did get in a new care package from my friendly neighborhood Research Technology dealer....120ml prop. 60ml winnie, 100 ct 50mg winnie tabs, cytomel ,dnp ,clen , 40ml eq,10ml humalin R.....I'll probably get a few bottles of enanthanate just in case I decide that the prop isn't working for me......I will def. keep a journal on my next cycle, which I plan on starting in either July or August. 

Chinups...I will take some post clomid therapy pics this weekend and post them up for all to see....STAY SWOLE BROS!

----------


## BigGreen

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> * The end of my cycle coincided with my broken leg....I was out of the gym the first week I was off cycle.*


In my opinion, and I'll probably get a lot of dissenting votes here, this was probably the best thing for you. Not the broken leg, of course (unless you owed me money) but the time away from the gym. I actually _intend_ to take the first week post cycle off from the gym. In the long run, I believe it's better for you, as those seven days away from the stress of lifting will allow you body to more easily adjust to or accept the "shock" of suddenly being relatively catabolic, or at the least, most un-anabolic . I may utilize some active recovery (pushups, pullups and frog jumps) but leaning towards taking the time off.

----------


## majorpecs

BigGreen, after experiencing it this way....I do believe that that first week off was beneficial. All the cortisol that was coursing as soon as the AS left my system seems not to have affected my muscle mass at all. I am sure it will be implemented in all my future cycles.

----------


## TheyoungJason

majorpecs... just read this whole diary... great fucking work!!!!! post some pics as soon as you can.

-THE YOUNG JASON

----------


## majorpecs

I'll have the pics up tommorow...I have taken them, and just need to shrink them a little bit.....

----------


## majorpecs

Allright.....pics are up....http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...926#post475926

----------


## TheyoungJason

jesus christ dog you look fucking huge!!!. great improvements from the beginning and good drop in bf from the last pics.

----------


## majorpecs

Thanks youngJason!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Major, Green I agree about the week off post cycle. It does seem to help the body cgange and also gives yo a well deserved rest. I have done this in the past and plannned on it for this cycle. Major...saw the pics and looking good bro! Looking forward to seeing what you put together for your next go around.

----------


## BigGreen

I just checked on the pics (don't know how I didn't stumble across them before) and, as I think you said once before, it is apparent that you went from a "big guy" to a "big muscular guy" appearance wise, and there exists a huge disparity of imagery between those terms. Now, as much as you may enjoy tossing on layers of size, I'm all for your next cycle being a pure cutter, even though, if I'm doing my math right, it wouldn't wrap up until thanksgiving or xmas....not the ideal time for a cutting cycle exactly. However, if I were you I'd be damn tempted (especially given the bodyfat drop that went with the muscle gain on your first cycle) to strip it away and come face to face with exactly what's left under the remaining fat. Just my $.02.

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by BigGreen_ 
> *I just checked on the pics (don't know how I didn't stumble across them before) and, as I think you said once before, it is apparent that you went from a "big guy" to a "big muscular guy" appearance wise, and there exists a huge disparity of imagery between those terms. Now, as much as you may enjoy tossing on layers of size, I'm all for your next cycle being a pure cutter, even though, if I'm doing my math right, it wouldn't wrap up until thanksgiving or xmas....not the ideal time for a cutting cycle exactly. However, if I were you I'd be damn tempted (especially given the bodyfat drop that went with the muscle gain on your first cycle) to strip it away and come face to face with exactly what's left under the remaining fat. Just my $.02.*


You know....I've been tossing this around since I got off my last cycle. I really would like to do a pure cutter, but I really would hate to not take my gains to their full potential. I'm thinking about doing this.....another 18 week cycle full bulking.....then taking a month or two to recover hpta as much as possible, then just do a run of winny tabs for about 6-8 weeks to keep my muscle as I maybe cycle in some DNP and some massive cardio to cut down..........suggestions anyone? And thanks for your .02 BigGreen..you are a smart guy and I respect your opinions!

----------


## TheyoungJason

honestly dog I think a combo of a bulking then cutting cycle worked very well for you. I think after another similar cycle to your last one you would be even more insane and probly better off then splitting it up... but that is good idea just to run winny for 6-8 weeks after a bulkin cycle, but do it with another fat burner like T3 or primo. Good luck!

-The young Jason

----------


## heavensdoor

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Here are some pics taken today....by my wife....TOMMOROW I take the step to the dark side.....I will update pics and keep as detailed a journal as possible...Wish me LUCK!!*


Already look good,your going to be a prize congrates in advance,heavensdoor Keep us informed your going to be a Human TANK!
Along with still haveing your youth,looks like you have a happy life ahead Brother, :Angel:

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by heavensdoor_ 
> *Already look good,your going to be a prize congrates in advance,heavensdoor Keep us informed your going to be a Human TANK!
> Along with still haveing your youth,looks like you have a happy life ahead Brother,*


Thanks bro!! I hope to be able to be at a competitive level with a year or two....

----------


## TheyoungJason

major pecs... it's been 5 days without an update!!!! I think thats a record for this thread... well how is weight holding, let's get an update.

thanks,
young Jason

----------


## heavensdoor

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Thanks bro!! I hope to be able to be at a competitive level with a year or two....*


If Anyone can do it,I can see you can,  :Angel:  Right On!!! Stay @ It Bro,We are All Cheering, :The Wave:

----------


## majorpecs

Well guys....I haven't been able to weigh myself the past 6 weeks due to the cast on my leg. Good news is that I am getting it cut off this afternoon and will be able to finally weigh myself and get back into my cardio regimen. I do know that I haven't lost any size at all....strength has decreased at all either....I'll post an update in a day or two with my new weight and I'll redo my measurements.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey Major, glad to hear the news. Now you can really get back to hitting it. Doc say how soon you can hit legs hard? In a few weeks I might head up your way just to BS with ya. All depends on how my schedule goes. I talked with my guy about your house and he said he'd take a look but I haven't seen him in a few days so no news yet. I hope to have some pics soon ( I know, I keep saying that, evertime I have some money for ma digi camera the wife blows it on something else).

----------


## ripsid

Great to hear that about your hoof bro! I know that wasn't the way you wanted to finish off your cycle, but now you get to jump back in and start the prep for "Another Journey to the Darkside- a Juice Sluts Relapse"  :LOL:  Or "Journey to the Darkside - Reload"

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by majorpecs_ 
> *Well guys....I haven't been able to weigh myself the past 6 weeks due to the cast on my leg. Good news is that I am getting it cut off this afternoon and will be able to finally weigh myself and get back into my cardio regimen. I do know that I haven't lost any size at all....strength has decreased at all either....I'll post an update in a day or two with my new weight and I'll redo my measurements.*


Wow, it's been six weeks already? Where did the time go?

--dave

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by ripsid_ 
> *Great to hear that about your hoof bro! I know that wasn't the way you wanted to finish off your cycle, but now you get to jump back in and start the prep for "Another Journey to the Darkside- a Juice Sluts Relapse"  Or "Journey to the Darkside - Reload"*


I like that one.....my next Journal is going to be: "Journey to the Darkside...Reloaded"

Doc said the break line is still visible, but is healing nicely. He said I could begin leg workouts slowly, leg presses, leg extensions..he said NO squats though. And he said to keep it light on the leg extensions, but hell, at least I'll be able to pump some blood into my quads again....I look quite funny with one big and one small calf....I'm really thinking about jumping back on in July or August....

----------


## BIG TEXAN

You'll recover from the break soon enough. Personally I'd give your body the full time to recover from being on as long as you were. As soon as that legs back to 100% it won't be long before you'll gain back whatever size you've might have lost off of it. Stay focused and good luck to ya bro.

----------


## Gpimpin

I think its great to see someone so pumped up to hit the gym and improve their muslce gains. Keep us all posted on how well your training goes. I'm currently on an enanthate /deca route, working real well, but i feel as though im sorta missing out on something, anyone have any idea's?

G

----------


## majorpecs

The BIGGEST thing that most people miss out on.....is DIET....if your diet isn't spot on, you won't gain like you are capable. If you know 100% that you are dedicated to your diet and it can't be improved, then there may be other variables.....let me know and good luck!

----------


## TheyoungJason

This is the 400th post on this diary... that has to be some kind of record.... Majorpecs, I would just like to say thanks a lot for this diary. You've really helped me and other newbies I know understand what it takes to have a successful cycle. Best of luck with your training and with your leg.

-The young JASON

----------


## majorpecs

Finally got to weigh myself....234, I haven't lost a pound yet!! My bodyfat is slightly higher since I was unable to perform cardio the last 6 weeks. Strength has declined very slightly, it's still way up from when I started my cycle. I've actually gotten more zits the last few weeks than I did my entire cycle.....it probably has nothing to do with anything, just thought it was weird. Anyway, I guess I'll let this thread die unless something interesting comes up....or maybe I'll keep it alive until my next cycle and just put that one in here too..hehehe..


Stay Swole Bro's!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey thanks for the run Major.... it'll be weird not coming to this thread everyday. Let's get that next cycle of yours all planned shall we. :Big Grin: 

Oh yeah, if you let it die let me be the first to say.....

R.I.P.

----------


## Screenz

Great thread bro it's the reason I first got hooked on ar

----------


## ripsid

You know it's like I need counseling! Even when I know there's no posts I still peek, hoping to find another post.... Major once again bro, thread of the year to you! and thanks for all the help! 
Unlike Screenz it's because of you that I've become addicted to STeroids !  :LOL:  just kidding! Keep on hitting the iron!

----------


## majorpecs

> _Originally posted by ripsid_ 
> *You know it's like I need counseling! Even when I know there's no posts I still peek, hoping to find another post.... Major once again bro, thread of the year to you! and thanks for all the help! 
> Unlike Screenz it's because of you that I've become addicted to STeroids !  just kidding! Keep on hitting the iron!*


Hey man watch it....I'm glad my thread had some insirational qualities to it...I sincerely hope that my next cycle diary is even better!!

----------


## BigGreen

I wouldn't let this die just yet...i'd like to hear a little more about post-cycle recovery: attitudes, emotions, desire to train, "empty" feeling, etc, etc? 

Oh, and if you want the next diary to be even better, I know of a good diary thread and I'm sure the author would be happy to give you some counseling on how to duplicate his tastefully witty writing style.  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

BG you my friend are the king of self-promotion!  :LOL:

----------


## L Hill

Hey Majorpecs,

Any progress on the 'after' pics??

----------


## majorpecs

This thread just won't die....I can do another set of pics this weekend....about 2 months of cycle!!

----------


## BiGReDSaL

Dude you should do like 7.5 min of Cardio at the beginning of your workout to break a light sweat only. 20 min is excessive. You'll just toast your gains. 


SCReW THe CaRDio....

You aint trying unless you are juicing!

----------

